# Public Furry or Private Furry (in RL)?



## shetira (May 31, 2007)

Well, when it comes to the world outside the internet, do you keep your furriness private or do you make it public?

Personally, I'm a very private furry. I don't know why... I'm just not comfortable expressing my furriness in the world outside the internet.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (May 31, 2007)

My furriness is strictly online. I'm not ashamed to say that I don't like it when people judge me negativly. I know I know, I should be proud and open and not care etc etc, but I do. I'm content sharing my furriness with you guys, in this community, and sharing my other interests with my RL friends.


----------



## shetira (May 31, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> My furriness is strictly online. I'm not ashamed to say that I don't like it when people judge me negativly. I know I know, I should be proud and open and not care etc etc, but I do. I'm content sharing my furriness with you guys, in this community, and sharing my other interests with my RL friends.



I wouldn't see the separation of RL and online to be anything abnormal. In fact most furries in know in RL are that way... the whole "lifestyle" thing just doesn't click with them.


----------



## Leahtaur (May 31, 2007)

I don't consider myself a furry. I like the art, and I like talking to most furries, but I wouldn't say I'm one myself.


----------



## Darksilver (May 31, 2007)

I'm rather private...usually people see me drawing anthropomorphic stuff or seeing some images, but I never say anything about "furry"...luckly it hasn't hit Brazil very strongly yet o.o;


----------



## shetira (May 31, 2007)

Darksilver said:
			
		

> I'm rather private...usually people see me drawing anthropomorphic stuff or seeing some images, but I never say anything about "furry"...luckly it hasn't hit Brazil very strongly yet o.o;



I don't even let anyone but my mate see my anthro stuff RL... he's a lucky tiger. 

Yet...


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd say neutral, but leaning towards private.

I know its not a big deal or anything, but people in the fandom _make_ it a big deal and as a result I get worried about being ridiculed about it and get a bit shy about it, even at the very same time, I know people won't care that much, just as long as they don't see the "adult" side of things right off the bat.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 1, 2007)

Besides wearing a con T-shirt occasionally, you would never guess that I was a furry if you met me in real life.

Some of my real life friends figured it out, and didn't care.

Although the most interesting exchange I got into was with one of my friend's dad:
Him: "Further Confusion? Is everyone there confused?"
Me: "Yeah, pretty much."
Him: "People in general or just the people around here?"
Me: "Actually, this event was in San Jose, California."
Him: "Ah, say no more."


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Besides wearing a con T-shirt occasionally, you would never guess that I was a furry if you met me in real life.
> 
> Some of my real life friends figured it out, and didn't care.
> 
> ...



I wonder if he really knew...


----------



## net-cat (Jun 1, 2007)

I kind of doubt it. Of course, I have no actual way of knowing...


----------



## LilShark (Jun 1, 2007)

Haha, I'm kind of a secretive furry, I don't mind if people find out all too much, but see, because I am far more deeper into the anime community, For the most part you kind of have to keep it hush hush if you do want any respect with in it. 

Sadly to say u.u


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

LilShark said:
			
		

> Haha, I'm kidn of a secretive furry, I don't mind if people find out all too much, but see, because I am far more deeper into the anime community, For the msot part you kind of have to keep it hush hush if you do wantany respect with in it.
> 
> Sadly to say u.u



Ah... the incompatibility factor.


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 1, 2007)

Am I the only one that is somewhat open to it? I told both my roommates who have been my friends since high school. I pretty much told them because they were gonna figure it out anyway with us all living together and such, and guess what...they didn't care. Then again we have always been open, I know that at least one of them has a kink that he is into that many people would give him shit for too but he doesn't give a damn and is open about it too. Now that my friends don't care I no longer worry about it. All of my friends know, I don't bug them about it I just brought it to there attention or they just found out. I have furry prints hanging on my wall in my room and furry wallpapers on my computer so when people come to visit they usually figure it out. I never push the fact tho, I only let others know and if they want to know more I will tell them (all tho no one has ever cared enough to do more then shrug it off).

Now I wish I knew some people who were furrys in RL, all of my friends except one had never even heard of the fandom until I told them I was part of it. I was only worried at first that one of them had seen one of those stupid MTV or CSI episodes and had some stereotypes about the fandom. However nobody I know watches TV so I was safe there. The only stereotype I had to correct people about was that everyone seemed to think I was into animals....which I am NOT. I pretty much just told them that what I was into was fantasy and didn't exist and left it up to that unless they needed to hear more.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm rather secretive with my furryiness. To my knowledge, there's only 2 people I know who would know I'm a furry, my girlfriend and one of my friends (who I converted successfully  ( www.furaffinity.net/user/shadowmkII )).

But I'm not very open with it (I even denied it once when in public we got talking about 4chan then /b/ then furries), so I'm between the bottom 3rd and 4th, I guess.


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

brokenfox said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that is somewhat open to it? I told both my roommates who have been my friends since high school. I pretty much told them because they were gonna figure it out anyway with us all living together and such, and guess what...they didn't care. Then again we have always been open, I know that at least one of them has a kink that he is into that many people would give him shit for too but he doesn't give a damn and is open about it too. Now that my friends don't care I no longer worry about it. All of my friends know, I don't bug them about it I just brought it to there attention or they just found out. I have furry prints hanging on my wall in my room and furry wallpapers on my computer so when people come to visit they usually figure it out. I never push the fact tho, I only let others know and if they want to know more I will tell them (all tho no one has ever cared enough to do more then shrug it off).
> 
> Now I wish I knew some people who were furrys in RL, all of my friends except one had never even heard of the fandom until I told them I was part of it. I was only worried at first that one of them had seen one of those stupid MTV or CSI episodes and had some stereotypes about the fandom. However nobody I know watches TV so I was safe there. The only stereotype I had to correct people about was that everyone seemed to think I was into animals....which I am NOT. I pretty much just told them that what I was into was fantasy and didn't exist and left it up to that unless they needed to hear more.



Actually, there are plenty of folks who are quite open about their furriness in RL... I think the live at places called "cons". Of course, a poll on a website is going to bring out lots of the folks who are only webfurs and make things seem a little skewed.


----------



## Ray Kicio (Jun 1, 2007)

There are a few furrs in my school and I only know them because one of them are an artist and they are all a group. Found out one was and it chained to knowing that the others were.

I personally call myself a furry but I never bring it up. To me, it isn't all that big of a deal. Although, I hate those people who are like "I am a furry and I think the whole world should know that I yiff in a furrsuit!" just like I hate those people who go "I'm gay and the whole world should know that I like to screw other men!"

Seriously... I don't need to hear about it. KKTHX


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> I'm rather secretive with my furryiness. To my knowledge, there's only 2 people I know who would know I'm a furry, my girlfriend and one of my friends (who I converted successfully  ( www.furaffinity.net/user/shadowmkII )).
> 
> But I'm not very open with it (I even denied it once when in public we got talking about 4chan then /b/ then furries), so I'm between the bottom 3rd and 4th, I guess.



You definitely aren't the only one here who's distanced themselves from furriness when dealing with others.


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

Vornesoul said:
			
		

> There are a few furrs in my school and I only know them because one of them are an artist and they are all a group. Found out one was and it chained to knowing that the others were.
> 
> I personally call myself a furry but I never bring it up. To me, it isn't all that big of a deal. Although, I hate those people who are like "I am a furry and I think the whole world should know that I yiff in a furrsuit!" just like I hate those people who go "I'm gay and the whole world should know that I like to screw other men!"
> 
> Seriously... I don't need to hear about it. KKTHX



I've run into people like that... they clearly need a better hobby.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 1, 2007)

Most of my friends know and we alugh about it and stuff, but im the only fur i know of in Alaska.  *Sighs and looks out towards the rainy landscape.*


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 1, 2007)

I chose the second option. you see, I wear a collar at all times (theres a picture floating around here somewhere) with a tag with the name "Korialus Spiritwolf" on it, and I'm known to wear my tail to the mall on Saturdays (also a pic floating around here) which gets mixed reactions. All my friends love it, usually the little kids find it pretty cool too ( although I've had a couple look at me and start crying = ), and it gets mixed reactions from adults. Some smile and point it out to their friends/family, others give a strange look, some laugh ( which might hurt if I wasn't used to being laughed at even before I had the tail, and I like to think even if at a price I made someone's day a little brighter, a little more interesting, which makes me feel good really) the only time I've ever got annoyed was when I couldn't find my friends and I noticed a mall cop snickering, which I was like, you're a mall cop, what the hell are YOU laughing at? So I guess you could say I'm pretty open about it, but I don't make a big deal out of it, if anyone asks I just say I like wearin the stuff ( because its true, I do), and don't refer to furry unless they specifically ask. Most people think its an anime thing XP


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 1, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I chose the second option. you see, I wear a collar at all times (theres a picture floating around here somewhere) with a tag with the name "Korialus Spiritwolf" on it, and I'm known to wear my tail to the mall on Saturdays (also a pic floating around here) which gets mixed reactions. All my friends love it, usually the little kids find it pretty cool too ( although I've had a couple look at me and start crying = ), and it gets mixed reactions from adults. Some smile and point it out to their friends/family, others give a strange look, some laugh ( which might hurt if I wasn't used to being laughed at even before I had the tail, and I like to think even if at a price I made someone's day a little brighter, a little more interesting, which makes me feel good really) the only time I've ever got annoyed was when I couldn't find my friends and I noticed a mall cop snickering, which I was like, you're a mall cop, what the hell are YOU laughing at? So I guess you could say I'm pretty open about it, but I don't make a big deal out of it, if anyone asks I just say I like wearin the stuff ( because its true, I do), and don't refer to furry unless they specifically ask. Most people think its an anime thing XP



Ive heard much of these collars, where can i get one?


----------



## raptorbator (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm here for the chat sex and porn.  I also find subcultures really fascinating.  Its convenient because a lot of furry social interaction happens online.  I get my porn and then peek at the latest furry tragedies and comedies and tragicomedies.

Voted option 3.


----------



## sgolem (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't go around telling the world, but depending on my mood, I don't really care if people know or not.  Some of my friends know.  They don't really care.  Of course, my moods change a lot.  I'll actually be freaked out about the idea of a fursuit one day, then the next I'll be drawing furry art, and however secure I am at a certain moment reflects how I feel about people knowing.


----------



## Zentio (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm really private about it. I'd just prefer no one besides my friends online find out about it.
Hell I'm so uncomfortable with other people finding out I get uncomfy seeing _other_ furs out in public in fursuits and the like. >.<


----------



## Purplecat (Jun 1, 2007)

I choose 2nd option, even if I don't have any urges to act furry in public. I don't really see the point of wearing a tail or collar in public. << But I do use furry avatars and name, and I don't make any attempt to hide.  But I don't openly tell people either. Most seem to know that I like cats and... that it would be natural to have one as avatar. xDD


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 1, 2007)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> I'm really private about it. I'd just prefer no one besides my friends online find out about it.



Same here.Â Â I think that if I told some people in RL, they might think I'm really weird and would start treating me differently.Â Â I'd rather talk about it to my friends online.


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I chose the second option. you see, I wear a collar at all times (theres a picture floating around here somewhere) with a tag with the name "Korialus Spiritwolf" on it, and I'm known to wear my tail to the mall on Saturdays (also a pic floating around here) which gets mixed reactions. All my friends love it, usually the little kids find it pretty cool too ( although I've had a couple look at me and start crying = ), and it gets mixed reactions from adults. Some smile and point it out to their friends/family, others give a strange look, some laugh ( which might hurt if I wasn't used to being laughed at even before I had the tail, and I like to think even if at a price I made someone's day a little brighter, a little more interesting, which makes me feel good really) the only time I've ever got annoyed was when I couldn't find my friends and I noticed a mall cop snickering, which I was like, you're a mall cop, what the hell are YOU laughing at? So I guess you could say I'm pretty open about it, but I don't make a big deal out of it, if anyone asks I just say I like wearin the stuff ( because its true, I do), and don't refer to furry unless they specifically ask. Most people think its an anime thing XP



Wear your tail to the mall? ... I don't even have a tail!


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

raptorbator said:
			
		

> I'm here for the chat sex and porn.  I also find subcultures really fascinating.  Its convenient because a lot of furry social interaction happens online.  I get my porn and then peek at the latest furry tragedies and comedies and tragicomedies.
> 
> Voted option 3.



:shock: ... My goodness!



			
				Purplecat said:
			
		

> I choose 2nd option, even if I don't have any urges to act furry in public. I don't really see the point of wearing a tail or collar in public. << But I do use furry avatars and name, and I don't make any attempt to hide.  But I don't openly tell people either. Most seem to know that I like cats and... that it would be natural to have one as avatar. xDD



My love of cats is about as close as anyone RL gets to knowing I'm a furry as well. Fortunately, none of them know who I am online.


----------



## Saturn (Jun 1, 2007)

I chose the 3rd option.

Have a little story about it, actually.  ^_^

Was at one of the malls near Houston, TX, one day, and a friend of mine had made me a tail out of white yarn (it looked pretty good, actually), and another friend had let me wear her set of white cat ears.  So, I go to the mall wearing a white tail and ears.  I go to my favorite teahouse, and I start playing DDR with my tail and ears.  I couldn't count the number of camera flashes that went off behind me.  >_<


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

Saturn said:
			
		

> I chose the 3rd option.
> 
> Have a little story about it, actually.  ^_^
> 
> Was at one of the malls near Houston, TX, one day, and a friend of mine had made me a tail out of white yarn (it looked pretty good, actually), and another friend had let me wear her set of white cat ears.  So, I go to the mall wearing a white tail and ears.  I go to my favorite teahouse, and I start playing DDR with my tail and ears.  I couldn't count the number of camera flashes that went off behind me.  >_<



My goodness... clearly it was a very attractive tail! >.> I suppose all that should be considered quite a compliment.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 1, 2007)

Saturn said:
			
		

> I chose the 3rd option.
> 
> Have a little story about it, actually.Â Â ^_^
> 
> Was at one of the malls near Houston, TX, one day, and a friend of mine had made me a tail out of white yarn (it looked pretty good, actually), and another friend had let me wear her set of white cat ears.Â Â So, I go to the mall wearing a white tail and ears.Â Â I go to my favorite teahouse, and I start playing DDR with my tail and ears.Â Â I couldn't count the number of camera flashes that went off behind me.Â Â >_<



That just sounds too cute for words XD


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not a furry, but I am dragon otherkin. I keep that EXTREMELY secretive aside from online. I have enough problems without people saying, "Hey look, here comes a dragon, hahaha!"


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2007)

I sometimes wear a collar (not as much lately), but aside from that I don't broadcast it. I won't deny it if someone asks, though. My tail's only for wearing around my mate or at the upcoming Anthrocon.

Your poll options are spot-on, by the way. Kudos.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a very private fur in RL. Though I tend to change that very soon. ^^


----------



## Os (Jun 1, 2007)

Personally, If somebody figures it out, they figure it out. good for them.  I'll work on my art just about anywhere, don't really care who sees and who judges. To me, furriness is just like enjoying anything else.  There's really no reason to announce it to the world, but if somebody figures it out, then kudos to them.


----------



## sunshyne (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm pretty private about it, although I chose the third option. I don't like even using the word "furry" with my friends because it immediately conjours up images of impulsive, hardcore fursuit yiffers - seeing as that's pretty much the only angle covered by the media. That being said, I own a number of shirts that are in some way animal-related, and I keep a handful of my pictures up on the walls in my room. That's about it.


----------



## Ulfhednar (Jun 1, 2007)

I chose option 2. I'm open about it IRL, but I don't go telling everyone "Hey! I'm a furry!". Like, I'll wear a collar, and I've turned my fingernails into claws, lol. But most people just think I'm wierd anyway =P

Even when I was in art class, I did furry paintings and such. And made good grades on them because my teacher thought I was being really creative XD


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 1, 2007)

aha I read the post about the DDR and pictures being taken. Thats amusing ^^ I like to hang around the arcade with my friends, so I know spot on what you're talking about  But it doesn't happen as often to me, I'm usually hogging the Soul Calibur 3 Machine rather than the DDR one ^^


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 1, 2007)

That's is cool about the arcade and that. I hang well used to hang at the nearest mall's arcade, before they shut it down and put in a built a bear type place. I always hung around the DDR machine. Played it a little to, even though I totally suck at it. It must be hard to try and play DDR with I tail. I wonder how someone would fair in a complete fur suit?


----------



## Ulfhednar (Jun 1, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I wonder how someone would fair in a complete fur suit?



Ya know, I'd be willing to bet just about anything that you could find that on youtube....  =P


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ulfhednar said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-nods- Wouldn't doubt that. You can find almost anything on Youtube.


----------



## Zentio (Jun 1, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Ulfhednar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I coulda swore like a month or so ago I saw a guy in a fursuit plaing DDR or Guitar Hero, I can't remember which xP, on youtube.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 1, 2007)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. I'll have to check it out when I get back from the store later.


----------



## raptorbator (Jun 1, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I'm a very private fur in RL. Though I tend to change that very soon. ^^



Hope that goes well for you 

Telling my close friends was one of the best personal decisions I've ever made.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 1, 2007)

raptorbator said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! ^^ I tend to change by wearing a collar and seeing what people think. If they ask, I'm just going to tell them straight out that I'm a fur and proud to be one.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 1, 2007)

Eh, I personally don't care what most other people think. I only care about what my friends and close ones think about me (this excludes my hard core bible thumper grandpa) so whatever they think about my collar and/or tail is fine, they aren't important to me so I don't care. I'm one of those people that likes being weird, at least I'm not boring


----------



## Option7 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not overly bothered about what people think, but I would much prefer to keep it private. It's kinda like a porn collection; Occasionally people find out about it, but you don't go around telling everyone.


----------



## Voltemand (Jun 1, 2007)

I've known two furs in rl. 

Whether or not they're active in the community anymore is something I dont know. They are pretty private about it. 

I, however, have absolutley no problems with publicly identifying with this subculture. Havn't had any problems with anyone as of yet, even with a borderline anthropomorphobic that I have as a close friend. (Of course I dont run around screaming that i'm a furry)

It just doesnt really matter.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 1, 2007)

...I'm not stupid...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 1, 2007)

I wore a tail in public for a short time.Â Â It was at college, and I wore it to class a couple times.Â Â Some students my age thought it was cute , some thought it looked neat, yet some were asking me weird questions, like "Dude, what's with the tail?" and "Y'all getting ready for hunting season?" and stuff like that.Â Â I felt really embarassed by that and so I decided to stop wearing it all the time. I may wear it occasionally, but not in public so much.


----------



## Nakerias (Jun 1, 2007)

I make my self very public about who and what I am though I am a kitsune therian I have a lot of animal traites that I can not hide so there for I let it all out, and living in a forest does help a lot, Anyways peace and love to all.


----------



## The Sonic God (Jun 1, 2007)

It really depends on what people are around me. If I'm around other furs, I'll make it known, but if I get any indication that the person I'm with has no idea what a fur is, then I'll be as mundane as I can be.

Furriness isn't really something I feel should be "advertised."


----------



## TeeGee (Jun 1, 2007)

RE: Fursuit DDR

It would be extremely difficult and extremely hot. So, chances are, it was GH2 


Me, I'm neutral. If someone asks me, I'd say yes. Otherwise I don't go "Hey, look at me, I'm a furry!" :|


----------



## ADF (Jun 1, 2007)

I live in England where furry is still pretty unknown to the general public, they would probably try to lock me up if I tried anything furry (e.g. tail wearing).

That is if the Chavs didn't kill me first.


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'm not a furry, but I am dragon otherkin. I keep that EXTREMELY secretive aside from online. I have enough problems without people saying, "Hey look, here comes a dragon, hahaha!"



Eeek... yeah, people can be pretty nasty sometimes.


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Eh, I personally don't care what most other people think. I only care about what my friends and close ones think about me (this excludes my hard core bible thumper grandpa) so whatever they think about my collar and/or tail is fine, they aren't important to me so I don't care. I'm one of those people that likes being weird, at least I'm not boring



That's cool... sometimes it's nice to be something of a rebel. 



			
				ADF said:
			
		

> I live in England where furry is still pretty unknown to the general public, they would probably try to lock me up if I tried anything furry (e.g. tail wearing).
> 
> That is if the Chavs didn't kill me first.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jun 1, 2007)

If people figure it out I'll say, "Yeah, I'm in all that.".
If someone I dislike says how furries are freaks, I generaly say I'm one to make them shut the fuck up too.
I don't spout it out everywhere though.


----------



## Rasasha (Jun 1, 2007)

Meh. Most people I know figured it out on their own. And they don't really care, unless they want to make me seem more interesting to people they introduce me to: "Hi, this is my friend. She's a furry." XD

On my own to attract people to the fact, though I don't deny it if people ask.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 1, 2007)

See, this is what pisses me off. I'm not a furry, so it should be a non-issue for me, but as long as furries consider themselves a "subculture" and I happen to have a few key things in common with furries, it's like I have to wear it on my sleeve that I'm NOT a furry. Especially going into a profession mostly made up of people that are really pissed at furries for fucking with some of their most cherished icons, animation.

I'm a therian, and I'm a little more open about this with my friends because I convinced them a long time ago that I had a hatred for furries that even they probably think is irrational, and that's fine by me as long as they don't equate my spirituality with furrydom.

Most people if they saw me in RL probably wouldn't think I'm a furry, because I don't "look and act like one" i.e; I'm built like a tank and ooze testosterone, and what I speak resembles ebonics more than geek-speak. But I draw, and draw lots of anthros at that, and for that reason alone, I'm not taking any risks. That's not to say that when I take shots at some elements of the fandom here, I'm bringing my RL facade online; in fact if it weren't for that to constantly remind me WHY I have to scrub the fucking label off with a rusty brillo pad, I probably WOULD call myself a furry since it's just a word anyway. But in the real world, it's still the real me but I "turn the volume way up", to borrow a cliche from wrestling.

In other words, humanity in general annoys me, but I don't try to distance myself from humanity. If people had any sense they'd realize their issues with x-subculture, x-spirituality, x-fandom comes down to things they dislike about society as a whole conveniently falling under predefined blanket terms. I hate the fact I need ANY of those terms to describe myself because the moment you do you're aligning yourself with a lot of people you don't necessarily have anything in common with, aside from clinging to a word.


----------



## uncia (Jun 1, 2007)

Ulfhednar said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better OT? : Heh, heh; thought I'd posted /that/ link before; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FloZIBU4tX8 - my +fav in that category, anyhow. 

*g*. Window blinds are drawn, so I guess that rates a 2. on this poll? _*jk*_ 
(_*votes 4*_. Interesting results so far).


----------



## shetira (Jun 1, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> See, this is what pisses me off. I'm not a furry, so it should be a non-issue for me, but as long as furries consider themselves a "subculture" and I happen to have a few key things in common with furries, it's like I have to wear it on my sleeve that I'm NOT a furry. Especially going into a profession mostly made up of people that are really pissed at furries for fucking with some of their most cherished icons, animation.
> 
> I'm a therian, and I'm a little more open about this with my friends because I convinced them a long time ago that I had a hatred for furries that even they probably think is irrational, and that's fine by me as long as they don't equate my spirituality with furrydom.
> 
> ...



Well, the poll was geared to those of us who are furries... no one said you have to be a furry to be on FA.


----------



## GreyFox (Jun 6, 2007)

On the use of "furry" as a description:

I try not to classify myself as any one word. I don't know about other people, but my personal experience with that is that I get  too wrapped up in the subculture/description/etc to the point where I get both extremely self-absorbed and far away from my essential "core"/self. If I use a word to describe myself, I find myself unconsciously trying to fit everything relating to that description, and feeling disappointed/confused when I don't. 

Aside from that, I don't call myself a furry anyway because I don't feel like one. There are parts of this "subculture" that I really like, but it doesn't feel like something that embodies me, so I feel no need to try to fit anything within it. 

That being said, it's been brought to my notice lately that I do some "furry" things (according to others, at least). I have a pair of cat ears that I've had since I was 8 years old...it's been more than 10 years and I still wear them when I get the chance (not often, but at costume parties, parties, rare and random trips to the mall). 

I also have a tendency to disappear into the woods for long periods of time, often without shoes.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm open to some of my friends, but that's it.  Really, it's not because I'm ashamed or anything, It's just not anything that the people I don't tell care about.  It's like going up to one of my friends who is a fellow furry and saying I'm a human!  They just wouldn't be all that interested.  Furthermore, my furry-ness doesn't really show up in reality, given that I don't really like the idea of fursuits.  Not the idea so much as wearing one... they look rather uncomfortable, and I don't really think I'd enjoy it.  So.. yeah.  there's my little blather for the day.  ^_^


----------



## dirtyvonteese (Jun 10, 2007)

wow I was like, the only person that shouts their furriness from the rooftops....eh


----------



## Oni (Jun 10, 2007)

Well being a male who interacts with the manly sort, I tend to keep my "furryness" to myself. It's somewhat of a secret world to me although if people are interested with anthropomorphic animals and "furry" things, I tend to tell them about whatever they want and more. ^.^ 

If I was a female, I'd be just like you Dirtyvonteese, shouting my furryness to the world ^.^


----------



## shetira (Jun 10, 2007)

dirtyvonteese said:
			
		

> wow I was like, the only person that shouts their furriness from the rooftops....eh



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Oo13LUoTHUG26oO (Jun 10, 2007)

The third one sounds about right.


----------



## Myoti (Jun 10, 2007)

If I know someone else that is one, I've got no problem talking about it and all. I occasionally feel akward about people peering over me to see what I'm drawing (but that's with anything I draw), though I don't mind showing it to most people if they want to see (and I find that most of the time, people who don't know what 'furry' is tend to like what I draw =p ).


----------



## Kitfox (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm pretty open about my furriness. I told my friends and they thought it was weird except Nick. Nick is my closest friend and we think a lot alike. I'm trying to slowly get him into it. Anyway if I had a collar tail,and even ears like on my hat or something I would where it out in public. I will occasionally bark at people even though I'm a Fox, not a dog.


----------



## shetira (Jun 11, 2007)

Myoti said:
			
		

> If I know someone else that is one, I've got no problem talking about it and all. I occasionally feel akward about people peering over me to see what I'm drawing (but that's with anything I draw), though I don't mind showing it to most people if they want to see (and I find that most of the time, people who don't know what 'furry' is tend to like what I draw =p ).



I don't like people seeing my drawings in RL (except my mate)... but then what I draw is not something which tends to trigger intelligent conversation. >.>


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't mind making it known. I'll draw anthro art during my lunch breaks from time to time. Then again, most people I come in contact in my day to day life who see my art don't even know what the furry fandom is. >w< So yeah. All my friends know that I'm part of the fandom. They may not know what it is, but they at least know what I draw. XD My dad knows. My mom knows. My grandparents have seen my art, but I don't know if they understand if it's anything other than cartoon animals. :3 However, I don't exactly go shouting in the streets HEY GUYS I DRAW FURRIES. I know not everyone cares, haha.


----------



## Priest (Jun 15, 2007)

semi public fur.....I got arrested recently, and the officer who bagged me asked me about the collar.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jun 15, 2007)

Im pretty much neutral about it... I dont show off my furriness wearing fursits in public etc as some do.. but Im also not hiding it (collars, art etc) if people find out I dont really care


----------



## Summercat (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm very very open about my furryness:

My car's dashboard and rear-board are COVERED in plushies;
I'm constantly wearing furry-swag shirts;
I wear my tail and ears in public often;
I fursuit unashamedly in public;
I bring my 'work', stories and such, to work. They know. Lordy, they know.

ALL of my friends know. Period. End-of-Discussion. "Oh, hey, have you met Henry? He's a cool guy, don't piss him off, beware of comebacks of doom, and yeah, he's a furry."

My family knows. I've been printing out pictures since 2000 and putting them on my walls. Wish I knew who they were from now ;_;.

I will often meow or mew at people in response to something, usually when 've no cluewhat they just said. "Mew?"

I am open, unashamedly, unabashedly, sometimes scarily furry.

--==|EDIT|==--

Oh! Forgot to add something!

Somewhere, out there, there is a video / pictures of me in Fancy Summerfox (A suit of 'mine') playing DDR at a local Lan place that also has a DDR machine (Now replaced with a In The Groove).

The worst bit wasn't the heat but the feet. I passed all the songs... on Light. Low steps. @.@ Barely.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Well, when it comes to the world outside the internet, do you keep your furriness private or do you make it public?
> 
> Personally, I'm a very private furry. I don't know why... I'm just not comfortable expressing my furriness in the world outside the internet.



I generaly keep my furryness online but a few RL friends do know of it or atleast i suspect they do, which im not bothered about


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2007)

If i had a fursuit i would probably most likely wear it in public, if anything just to see other's reactions, even if i get laughed


----------



## Sulacoyote (Jun 15, 2007)

My RL furriness is pretty much limited to my interactions with my wife. If people figure it out, big deal. I just don't wear it on my sleeve either, since I'm a lot of other things before I'm furry.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2007)

I think about furry's most of the day, even more so when i am online, but i dont let it get in the way of my everyday activities


----------



## Torvus (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm paranoid about it, though not as much as I used to be.

These days, if you find out and ask about it, I will tell you.  If you don't know about it, I won't volunteer any information.  I'm beginning to learn most people just don't care.

Those that do, and try to put you down because of it, have problems.


----------



## shetira (Jun 16, 2007)

Priest said:
			
		

> semi public fur.....I got arrested recently, and the officer who bagged me asked me about the collar.



Oh, dear. That must have been... interesting...



			
				Sulacoyote said:
			
		

> My RL furriness is pretty much limited to my interactions with my wife. If people figure it out, big deal. I just don't wear it on my sleeve either, since I'm a lot of other things before I'm furry.



That's about how I am.



			
				Torvus said:
			
		

> I'm paranoid about it, though not as much as I used to be.
> 
> These days, if you find out and ask about it, I will tell you.  If you don't know about it, I won't volunteer any information.  I'm beginning to learn most people just don't care.
> 
> Those that do, and try to put you down because of it, have problems.



I'm personally not quite paranoid. Just touchy.


----------



## cid (Jun 18, 2007)

*Furs in the Military*

Yeah, being a Marine and all, I try not to be anything but societies fucked-up idea of "normal." Anything behavior deemed slightly deviant puts you in line for an ass-whoopin'. Now, under normal circumstances, I'd say "Fuck y'all, I'm a furry, bring it on!" But, I want this time to pass as smoothly as possible. Yeah, yeah. I'm a sell out. Big friggin' deal.


----------



## Tundon (Jun 18, 2007)

"My furriness is public, but I don't bring any particular attention to it."

That's what I voted for. Don't really need to explain it, kind of explains itself xD


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 18, 2007)

Im furry and i know it but i dont really advertise that fact in public


----------



## Randy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think it's good how most of us don't advertise our furryness in public


----------



## SachiCoon (Jun 18, 2007)

Eh, I really don't care either way XD People have seen my little doodles and some charms that I wear on my bag, so if they figure it out, whatever. But I don't go skipping around in public wearing ears and a tail and murring at random people XDDDD


----------



## eichiro_shirauna (Jun 18, 2007)

furries and a way of ...wait you mean show my anthr art?

pr you are meaning of the furry fetish thing wo are talking about?

well if its the first: oinly to the kids i show my drawings (since they like it and give me things XDD)

if is the second : no , hell no...the fuck no!!! 

anyways i supÃ±ose you are talking to the first option sooo *disappears*


----------



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm a public fur. I dun brag or tell everyone, but my friends and family know. Soon as I find out how to make a tail and ears, though, it'll be a little more known ^_^


----------



## Tealeon (Jun 19, 2007)

People know, if they start questioning or ask. But I try not to just throw it out there. However, I don't mind wearing my fursuit to where I work and just walking around in the isles :lol: only the associates would know who it was ^^


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 19, 2007)

No one that I know even knows about furry fandom......but if they did I don't think I'd still be alive.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

I'm kinda public about it, I talk about anthro's alot and freely show my artwork, My therianthropy is typically restrained though, at least a little.


----------



## DarkMettaur (May 5, 2008)

I'm rather private about it. Maybe /one/ friend of mine sorta gets a hint of it, but, doesn't take it too seriously.

Seriously, I'd rather not go around shouting 'I'M A FURRY' because that's just about as annoying as the people who parade around just to tell their world their sexuality or their fetishes or kinks or that they threw up in their coffee last friday or whatever.

The average person just.. doesn't want to know that sort of thing.


----------



## Arc (May 5, 2008)

It's a bit difficult for me to decide.
I am between the first and the second opinion.
I don't really make a secret about my "furrieness" (is this actually a word?) and I love telling people things they never ever wanted to know.
But on the other hand I don't really trust human beings, so its not easy for me to speak to them at all.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

i'm definitely the third option

there are some signs, but almost none of my friends would get them, except some of them who i suspect of being furries.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 5, 2008)

But, I'm not a furry in real life at all!  I'm happy being human!  So I don't classify myself as a furry.  If someone asks about my artwork or something, then I'll tell them I just like anthropomorphism. 

Only way I'm actually a furry is by the porn, and no one is supposed to see that.


----------



## Oni (May 5, 2008)

I am most definitely a private furry. I only inform people about my furryness when I know about their furryness. We are odd people who can be easily misjudged.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

Oni said:


> I am most definitely a private furry. I only inform people about my furryness when I know about their furryness. We are odd people who can be easily misjudged.



problem with this is that it's hard to meet furries in real life

but yeah, you're spot on with that



....furriness


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 5, 2008)

I don't stop liking anthropomorphic lady-skunks while I'm in public, that would be silly.


----------



## Madness (May 5, 2008)

I keep the fact im a Furry to myself. Im sure most of the people i know wouldnt understand and would probably think of it as some sort of crazy cult or something.


----------



## Ratte (May 5, 2008)

I like to keep to myself, but no one I know knows what a furry is.

But I still keep to myself =^.~=


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2008)

Neutral.  I have a furry desktop on my laptop.  I've shown my friends a few furry webcomics I like.  Other than that, no I don't go around telling everyone, because people really don't care to know. wof wof.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 5, 2008)

I'm a very private furry. I'm privately ashamed I belong to such a group of perverts and pedophiles but I have no choice.


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm a very private furry. I'm privately ashamed I belong to such a group of perverts and pedophiles but I have no choice.



I thought about starting fake drama off this, but I'm sure people would think it's real. wof wof.


----------



## Kajet (May 5, 2008)

I personally wear a pair of underwear over some ears, a huge poofy tail and walk around shouting through a bullhorn "I iz a furry!" and if anyone asks if I'm insane I start screaming persecution like a little kid. /sarcasm

Seriously though to me being a fur is a PART of me, not the whole thing as some people insist it should be, If people figure it out or just know meh, otherwise... meh...


----------



## Kimmerset (May 5, 2008)

If you're opinion is anything other than #5, consider yourself a tool.


----------



## Aldog076 (May 5, 2008)

i wear my collar...and someday when i buy it...a tail...maybe some ears...


----------



## BlackLotus (May 5, 2008)

I think it's obvious. I advertise my love for mudkipz everywhere.


----------



## Kajy (May 5, 2008)

I care a lot about what people would think... Even tho Furries aren't well known, or have problem with where I live(Brazil). Still, I wouldn't like to have to explain everything, and then, convincing them that I don't like yff, fursuiting and those conventions... It would feel weird >3> and I fear people treating me differently. So, Furriness is strict to Online. Plus only people that I know via internet... So, no furriness when talking with school people when on MSN or any communication way.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2008)

Only my bestest friends know that I'm a furry. I'm barely one as is, so there's not much reason to tell anyone else about it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 5, 2008)

I was an extremely private furry. Now I'm just not one.


----------



## Jack (May 5, 2008)

I do some furry stuff in public mainly with my other frends we all sorta goof off like that. but we dont tell people we are furries unless they ask us but even then only if we think we can trust them.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only my bestest friends know that I'm a furry. I'm barely one as is, so there's not much reason to tell anyone else about it.



Reminds me of this weekend.  Only my two best buds know I'm a fur.

Eventually, while we were hanging out, one of those "this or that?" questions came up.  It was "If you had to be stuck with a fur or an emo, which would it be?" 

My answer: Emo. Fuck bein' stuck with a furry. At least an emo can play music.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 5, 2008)

I picked public with no particular attention...I do go to conventions (well, I go to FWA and hoping to be able to afford others soon) and I have a tail and ears I wear on occasion. I'm getting feetpaws, too...building my fursuit peice by peice. I don't wear them everyday, though, not even close. Just occasionally when I feel like being nutty.  But I don't go around telling people, or feel any urge to 'come out' as furry. :roll: I'm just me. 

It was funny, though, a few weeks ago in a school computer lab I was on FurAffinity and a guy behind me goes "Fur Affinity! So, which one of you is the furry?" because I was with a friend of mine. She isn't a furry, but she was wearing a hat with doggy ears and nose.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 5, 2008)

I am very neutral, I worry a bit that people would dislike me if they found out if I was furry, but frankly, whatever. If they don't like me cause of that they can shoo out of my life. I really don't care either way, at least I am happy. ^_^


----------



## Turioko (May 5, 2008)

I picked the second option down.  I don't go around parading it, nor do I necessarily hide it.  A lot of my friends know, though, only two of them knowing was intentional, but, it's not that big of a deal. I told one of them because I was talking about this group of people a month before, I looked more into to it, and I was like " Dude, Y'know those Furry guys from a while back? Turns out I am one, who knew, eh?" And he already knew what it was from that. Another friend was told because we were playing Guitar Hero, and he asked me " What are do you even spend all that time on the internet doing, anyways?" So I told him, video games, Gaia online, _Furry artwork_, ect.  So he said, " What's ""Furry Artwork?"" " 

      I also openly draw Anthropmorphics during class, online, ect. I'm thinking of buying a Tail, ears, and collar, but, that's in the future. And I don't see myself wearing them in public _all_ the time.~ Grey


----------



## TheRedRaptor (May 6, 2008)

I do meat other furries for coffee, but i don't shout about it (much).


----------



## Arbiter (May 6, 2008)

im mostly neautral. i mean, i could really care less if people found out i was a furry.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (May 6, 2008)

Internets only plz... Not only that, the IRL world don't even know I'm gay.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 7, 2008)

Welll as my best friend agrees, I was weird enough already, I think I could tell him that I was the CEO for a company built on a mishapen orang industry and he wouldn't be surprised.

My best friends all know I'm a furry, and to be honest they don't care, or at least, their opinion of me hasn't changed (although my friend in wind band noted that I got hyper everytime we were playing the Lion King)

In fact one of them seems to have gotten me new nicknames because of it, in o0ne of my friend circles... I'm apparently called Fonzie now *a morph of another nick 'Foxman' and my RL name*.

I just thank goodness that nobody even knew what a furry is around here, it made things all the easier, since I could explain the clean part that I'm into without them saying, "That's all good, but aren't you all into yiff?" (hell they didn't even know what that was, although one does know what it means now, he thinks of it as a joke).


----------



## sgolem (May 7, 2008)

There is no "furryness".  My artwork is my artwork.  Just because it has anthropomorphic animals in it, it doesn't mean it's suddenly something different.  Of course, I don't go into the fandom any farther than that, so this isn't really an issue for me.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (May 7, 2008)

I plan on wearing my tail and ears around in public as soon as I get them. People can assume if they'd like. I'm open to all my friends, and have no problem with other people knowing.


----------



## Slayn (May 9, 2008)

I like to be open I hate secrets, but I do not go out shouting "HELL YAY LOOK AT TEH FURRY" so mostly my parents friends anyone my parents or friends tell or people figure out is the only way for people to know so not to many OH and the person at the library because he was a furry and he helped me find a book on it and my ups man or delivery guy who's son is a furry and saw me with a tail so he knew.


----------



## foxhunter (May 9, 2008)

im neutral about it i dont tell people unless they ask. but most of my friends know now but they dont seem to care much. all i get it the occasional joke thrown along with sometimes they whistle at me like im a dog. but i dont care anymore. it became like a tattoo, its just there but no one notices


----------



## lilEmber (May 9, 2008)

Neutral unless they are a very interesting/open/anime like is person O..o XP


----------



## Aurali (May 9, 2008)

I'm sorta open. those who know what it is know that I am :3.


----------



## Otokonoko_inu (May 20, 2008)

im pretty open about it. i wear my collar in public. people ask about it and i tell them. the stigmatas set for by the csi episode are usually the biggest obstacle, but eh. my work knows. they thinks its cool. they actually want me to wear my collar to a party they are holding about the opening of our new squadron. from work and friends knowing my reputation precedes me and it has brought a lot of the more private furs out of the wood work. so i got to meet a lot of other military furs in a short time. if your gonna do something be open about it and comfortable with yourself. if you try hiding it and people find out it can lead them to drawing wrong conclusions from a quick web search. not the publicity that we need.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 20, 2008)

I don't even consider myself a furry really; I'm just into the art. So I picked the "very private" option.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 20, 2008)

I yell it out my window everyday, because it's important that every person and insect around me knows that I am furry.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 20, 2008)

[youtube]
FURRY
PRIDE
[/youtube]


----------



## Aurali (May 20, 2008)

bah... furries got nothing to be proud about.. not yet anyway :3

not that we should be ashamed of ourselves. but still..


----------



## Kimmerset (May 20, 2008)

Eli said:


> bah... furries got nothing to be proud about..



Unless you are a(n) artist, fursuit/clothes maker, or musician/any furry with any actual talent.


----------



## Ratte (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, but things like that seemed to be often looked down upon.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 20, 2008)

Eli said:


> bah... furries got nothing to be proud about..



I DONT CARE WHAT YOU THINK, TROLL. FURRIES ARE COOL. PROUD FURRY 4 LIFE


----------



## Wovstah (May 20, 2008)

People know I'm furry just by my art.  I get asked it all the time, but I must admit, I have endured what some call 'fursecution.'

I left the university's anime club due to the president being a /b/tard along with all his friends.  I got sick and tired of them calling me 'furfag'. 

But otherwise, I'm not ashamed of being furry, and I've even 'educated' some people on the topic.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 20, 2008)

I live in super white bible belt hell, so If I did I'd have a ton of homo-furry-bi-whatevertheymadeupastoryabouthisoneguyandthensomethinghappensbutheneverelyexistedinthefirstplace-aphobes. Even if it is supposed to be liberal california, or something there are allot of idiots out there to have to deal with, and I dont feel like going on trial for multiple injuries in self defence.


----------



## Carlemot (May 20, 2008)

I tell none of my non-fur friends even though they could easily do a search for my IM name ("carlemot two zero" durr) and find out all. This has happened two or three times. I know a lot of furs locally, but I tend to only pal around with the ones who are a tad bit more discreet about it. 

I'm a bit of a hipster so people are always shocked when they find out. Hipsters aren't supposed to have such a dorky "thing."


----------



## Aurali (May 20, 2008)

supercutefurri58 said:


> I DONT CARE WHAT YOU THINK, TROLL. FURRIES ARE COOL. PROUD FURRY 4 LIFE



wow.. that's the first time I've EVER been called a troll... and I've probably done more for the fandom than you have too XD


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

well, granted i'm not hardcore into the fandom, i tend to keep things on the down low... my bf is one of those "yiff in hell" types (even though he knows i draw anthro art!) and none of my friends are interested in it...

yeah the bf thing is really irritating, but i could start a whole other thread on him...


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

supercutefurri58 said:


> I DONT CARE WHAT YOU THINK, TROLL. FURRIES ARE COOL. PROUD FURRY 4 LIFE



yeah, _WHO'S_ a troll???


----------



## Ratte (May 21, 2008)

I'm the only furry in my school, so if someone found out, I don't think they'd  know what I was.


----------



## Mexinus (May 21, 2008)

I'm rarther Secretive about being a furry in real life ._. I would not think it's that popular or like'd in England really. Plus people most likely find it disgusting at my school... ._.;
Then again I'm alway's private about myself In real life. > _<;
But the point is really no one like's it where I am the only Person I know who is a Furry in Real life is my brother really...We don't like to talk about it I think. ._.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 21, 2008)

online and around friends only


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (May 21, 2008)

I'm very open about it.


----------



## Ainoko (May 21, 2008)

I am both a public and private furry. Most people can guess that I am a furry by a few obvious and not-so-obvious clues.


----------



## Thatch (May 21, 2008)

I don't consider myself a furry per se. I like to watch the art, read and write furry stories, but nothing more, especially IRL. Not that I would have the occasion, even if I wanted.


----------



## Aurali (May 21, 2008)

your a furry..  in the same broad sense I am.. (*ish therian*)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 21, 2008)

I'm neutral.  I draw furry art, but no one has thought of it as "furry".


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 21, 2008)

Eli said:


> and I've probably done more for the fandom than you have too XD



i doubt that >


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 21, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm neutral.  I draw furry art, but no one has thought of it as "furry".



same here,I draw in public and people think its cartoons or anime whatever,people in the Philippines dunt know wat furries are


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I don't consider myself a furry per se. I like to watch the art, read and write furry stories, but nothing more, especially IRL. Not that I would have the occasion, even if I wanted.


that's how i am. if someone asked me IRL if i was a furry, i'd say no. i draw human-animal mixes, anthros,etc, but idk if i would be called a furry



Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm neutral.  I draw furry art, but no one has thought of it as "furry".


no one on my deviantart has ever used the term furry, so i guess people don't think of my art as furry art either. i think it's the kind of anthros i draw


----------



## ExTo (May 22, 2008)

Day of Wind said:


> well, granted i'm not hardcore into the fandom, i tend to keep things on the down low... my bf is one of those "yiff in hell" types (even though he knows i draw anthro art!) and none of my friends are interested in it...
> 
> yeah the bf thing is really irritating, but i could start a whole other thread on him...



Jeeze, personally I'd never be able to have a gf/bf that thinks that. I'd feel insulted in my identity outright... then again, you say you don't consider yourself a furry, so I guess you're not exactly in the same situation.

I voted "neutral". I told three people IRL, and I doubt I'll tell anyone else anymore. I draw furry art in public, but my art is always clean so people don't seem to ask questions, though some find it unusual. The rest of the time I don't drop any hint whatsoever. I'd confirm if anyone asked, though.

First was my bro, who considers furries are just a bunch of no-life's and frequently hints he want me to stop drawing.

Second was a friend who's a bit of an internet dweller and knew what furry art was but who didn't understand I was a furry until I told him despite MASSIVE hints. I really wanted him to know (he was the only one to know about furries - they are essentially unknown in Quebec, and I wanted to "test" out what opening up could lead to), but didn't have the guts to tell him directly, until I simply couldn't have made it more obvious - then I gave up and just said everything in one fell swoop. His opinion is pretty much alike his general philosophy : "You know what's best for you, I personally don't mind. Don't worry, be happy."

Third was another friend who had no idea what furries were and went "Hmm, and what is that exactly?". Told him I'd explain it... later (doubt I ever will) but I told him he could just go get a look on Wikipedia if he wanted to. Bad idea in retrospective, he could get all kind of false ideas - then again, he's not one to judge, so I guess it's fine.


----------



## Aurali (May 22, 2008)

supercutefurri58 said:


> i doubt that >



yeah.. well that's cause I'm not that known on this site

and I can give you a landry list. but as I constantly say..

I dun wanna :3


----------



## Erro (May 22, 2008)

I am known thoughout town for wearing a fuzzy black tail everywhere I go (I have pictures somewhere, I will post them later)


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 22, 2008)

Eli said:


> yeah.. well that's cause I'm not that known on this site
> 
> and I can give you a landry list. but as I constantly say..
> 
> I dun wanna :3



hey i'm not as popular here as i am on other sites either. but i know that if i just practice my craft hard enough and put my heart into it and never give up, maybe someday i'll be just as known on this site too =^_^=.


----------



## Bambi (May 22, 2008)

I don't like being afraid of who I'am.
I'm a public fur -- but you wouldn't know it unless you asked.

Not going to live my life in fear of social rejection.
Because, life's too short, and I intend to explore what it has to offer before I'm gone.

And that, just makes life so much more fun IMHO :3


----------



## Dave Tianlong (May 22, 2008)

The kind of people of people I see where I live (sweden) tend to be kind of discriminating about some things and I admit I'm not a very strong guy when it comes to these things, so I'm rather private about it.

And I just don't feel like explaining to everyone since no one really knows what furries are over here (except this one guy I met, but he's a complete asshole). I'd be much more open about it if I moved to a place with more furries, though.

Although... my big brother knows I'm a scalie. But he's not taking it too well, he thinks I'm weird as hell (but he doesn't hate me for it, so it's alright). >_>;;

And I don't mind giving away very vague hints of being scalie, like how reptiles are my favorite things in the world. <3

I'm looking forward to the day when I can be open about it without being judged (I know I've been judged on the internet for it). Who knows, maybe my friends and family wouldn't be THAT surprised since I kept claiming to be an alien lizard when I was 8 and always wanted to wear a lizard suit long before I even knew fursuits actually existed (that never happened, though).

But right now I don't feel like taking any risks. Maybe in a few years when I've grown a bit more confident.


----------



## ExTo (May 22, 2008)

Dave Tianlong said:


> The kind of people of people I see where I live (sweden) tend to be kind of discriminating about some things and I admit I'm not a very strong guy when it comes to these things, so I'm rather private about it.
> 
> And I just don't feel like explaining to everyone since no one really knows what furries are over here (except this one guy I met, but he's a complete asshole). I'd be much more open about it if I moved to a place with more furries, though.
> 
> ...



That's pretty harsh... hope you can get your friends to understand, or new friends who understand, if it matters to you. And it's true always having to explain... is not something very fun.

Which leads me to wonder... just how widely is the furry fandom known in the US, say in the large cities of the east coast or in California? Living where nobody knows it, I'd kind of expect nobody would like _anywhere_, but it seems more and more obvious to me it's a pretty well-known phenomenom in some places... anyone can confirm?


----------



## Jayness (May 22, 2008)

I tend to be open about it. If people ask, I don't see a reason denying it.
But same time I don't see any point go out there advertising it to the entire world.

Especially as to me... being a furry from my behalf only means that I like drawing animals and anthros and such. I do show my iRL friends ,who aren't in to the furry stuff, my furry art and they have no problem with it anyway.


----------



## RailRunner (May 24, 2008)

Eh, if anyone asks, I'm not gonna lie to them.  However, I get enough crap for being a railroader, so I'm not exactly going to broadcast it. :-?

Yeah, it sucks being different. (j/k)


----------



## RetroCorn (May 24, 2008)

i'm a simi-private furry, i don't realy care if my friends know or not, it's more my parents i'm concerned about. 

my friends probably wouldn't have a problem with it, and if they did then why would they be my friends? but my parents... well you get the idea.

my art is publicly viewable though, since i don't yet draw any yiffy stuff.

first post on FA forums, cool.


----------



## pitonpeludo (May 28, 2008)

I make sure my friends know I'm furry, and it's good for many reasons. For one thing, I can make references everywhere. Another reason is they'll know me as _the furry_, and if they know another furry (that possibly lives nearby), they might introduce each other, which is a yay.

My interest in the furry fandom has no reason to keep it secret. I do know some people don't like to be open about any aspect of their life, with no special emphasis on their furry side, but there are some who feel it might make awkward times if people knew because of the fetish aspect. Frankly, I don't focus on the yiff, and my friends don't mind.


----------



## Armaetus (May 28, 2008)

It's rather on the neutral/private side...I don't have any excessive stuff that would publically make me seem like a furry, such as a tail or pawgloves. I had a Furfright shirt but I don't know what happened to it. 

I cannot be distinguished as a furry in public compared to other nonfurries..but I'd be more recognized as a metalhead instead (vast metal CD collection, extreme metal artist shirts, goat-pentagram amulet).


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (May 29, 2008)

I chose #3

When i I first found out about the fandom i kind of went through a shot faze where i thought being a furry was a bad thing and wanted to separate my self from it... but i kept coming back. But those thoughts quickly went away after finding out more about the fandom.

So now I don't care all have and have told one of my friends. I am starting to wear a collar, i have wanted one before i was a furry (thank you Hige from Wolfs Rain ), i have wore it in public twice. I also just got a T-shirt that says "GOT FUR", which i really haven't got to wear yet.

I think its funny though I was accused of being a furry about a year ago, and refused it then, my  image of the fandom was very tainted back then.


----------



## NornHound (May 30, 2008)

I draw furry art, I like furry art and most other places such as animated films and books, but I don't make it like a lifestyle. It's just a fandom, as everyone grew up watching Disney or Loony Tunes. I wouldn't make a big deal if my friends found out that I like this particular interest/hobby, but I would say/do something if they started acting immature towards it, what with the "So.. you must like the fetish side of it? Ew!" general ignorance. But that comes with other fandoms, like Anime. "Ew, you like the cartoons with the big hair, eyes and breasts!? and big robots!?" =P


----------



## LordWibble (May 31, 2008)

I'm neutral, although there are people who seem to have nothing better to do than give me the shits at school, and I'd prefer, not to make myself an easy target to them. There are 4 people in RL who know I'm furry, but I generally don't go out of my way to hide it. Come to think of it, It'd be fun to wear ears/tail to school, to see how people react.


----------



## ScottWolf (May 31, 2008)

I Dont point and say "Look everyone! I have a tail!" but I'm deffinetly public. besides, the kids that see me point the fact out for me.


----------



## Kittiara (May 31, 2008)

It's like me with anything  I'm a part of.  I don't keep it secret, because there's nothing scandalous or shameful about my enjoying anthro/fantasy art and the community itself.  It gets brought up when it gets brought up.  It's not a big deal either way. :B

Whoop whoop!


----------



## LemuriaShadow (Jun 1, 2008)

I say "closet furry" but to be honest, I don't have any real furry inclinations other than liking the art. 

And my lover and I meow at each other mid-coitus, _but that could mean ANYTHING._


----------



## FurBoy223 (Jun 1, 2008)

Secret fur, mostly because I hint it to my friends STRONGLY, but after 2 years no ones figured it out so it remains a secret.


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jun 2, 2008)

Like the poll says...im Neutral...although whenever i do want the crowd to see a panda i can just make them see it with a blink of an eye...its all in the retinas nerve manipulation really...the way serpents use it to slither into the shadows and lures their prey in to their coven


----------



## ExTo (Jun 2, 2008)

cYbEr_PaNdA said:


> Like the poll says...im Neutral...although whenever i do want the crowd to see a panda i can just make them see it with a blink of an eye...its all in the retinas nerve manipulation really...the way serpents use it to slither into the shadows and lures their prey in to their coven



No, you can't.


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jun 2, 2008)

I suppose everyone has their habits...


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not like I have a bumper sticker on my truck....
I don't really give a F@&% what people think about me,
I dont go around just telling people for the sake of being extroverted, but if someone looks at my sketch book at work or wherever and they ask, yeah Im a furry....want some carrots ^_^


----------



## Fu (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm a happy anthro artist in public.


----------



## iciewolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Im pretty public. I try to let everybody know so they can be aware of what exist around them.


----------



## Pronema (Jun 2, 2008)

I am neutral mostly, although I would like to meet others that may live in my area.  I wouldn't mind a furry/anthro location map tool, not detailed like down to address, but maybe down to city so those that would be willing to say they live in such and such a place could meet somewhere other than the conventions, which I fear I will never be able to attend because I would have to book a flight to go to one.  Maybe spring break in UNI next year or something after getting my license and a vehicle.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 2, 2008)

I wear an oversized raccoon tail everywhere and I'm cool with tellin' people I'm a furry, if they ask. 
I don't wear a furry pride or anything, though.


----------



## Rifter (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't really go too far out of my way to mask it, nor do I make it obvious. There are little tells sitting around my room and whatnot, but I don't think anybody's put two and two together yet. Suits me just fine!


----------



## ExTo (Jun 2, 2008)

Pronema said:


> I am neutral mostly, although I would like to meet others that may live in my area.  I wouldn't mind a furry/anthro location map tool, not detailed like down to address, but maybe down to city so those that would be willing to say they live in such and such a place could meet somewhere other than the conventions, which I fear I will never be able to attend because I would have to book a flight to go to one.  Maybe spring break in UNI next year or something after getting my license and a vehicle.



One database does exist... forgot the name though. Ask around, eventually someone will know what you're talking about.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 2, 2008)

cYbEr_PaNdA said:


> I suppose everyone has their habits...



You still can't control what others see. You can't be a panda. Don't start making things up now please...


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jun 3, 2008)

I wear a tail; people either think I'm a mascot, a furry or a serial killer


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jun 3, 2008)

I have always been pretty private about my furryness. I have told about 3 nonfurs about it. I have never got a bad reaction by doing this, but trying to explain what the fandom is has always been an exhausting task for me. Right now I am kinda in a position with my schooling where It might not be the best Idea to raise up the furry flag. Still if someone came up to me out of the blue and asked "Are you a furry?" I would not deny it at all. In fact I am fairly certian another fur is in my class, but right now it remains a suspicion.


----------



## Plague-Angel (Jun 3, 2008)

Im verry private about that in RL. Here in germany the fandom is very unknown. Also the german society isn't very tolerant about that subcultures.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it better than Amerika?


----------



## Arc (Jun 3, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Is it better than Amerika?



I think so, I never head a problem with being a furry in germany, mostly because really no one knows about it.


----------



## Foxblade (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah Im pretty open about it, I actually met a lot of other furries in the us army. I dont go bringing a lot of attention to it but if someone asks I tell em. Everyones pretty chill with it even if they initially heard a bad rep about furs.


----------



## TimberSilvermaine (Jun 4, 2008)

My personel friends and some family in RL know of my furry side. Unfortunately I work in an area full of rednecks whom are good people but just very ignorant in there own ways.


----------



## YukiKazamura (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't really shout it out but all of my friends know I'm a furry. My parents know and so do a few people in my town. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Furryfan123 (Jun 4, 2008)

Private.
don't get me wrong, I am proud to be a furry, and don't care if anyone doesn't like me for it, but i believe that furryism should be something you share amongst other furries, and not out in public. i'd rather be a furry among other furries than be stared at by people wondering why i have ears and a tail.


----------



## YukiKazamura (Jun 4, 2008)

Furryfan123 said:


> Private.
> don't get me wrong, I am proud to be a furry, and don't care if anyone doesn't like me for it, but i believe that furryism should be something you share amongst other furries, and not out in public. i'd rather be a furry among other furries than be stared at by people wondering why i have ears and a tail.


I can understand that one. My town is so small that it is hard to be anything other than normal and not be hated.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 4, 2008)

i did at one time (santa hat premitted ears to be placed in the brim of the hat)
i wish i could in other ways i dont really care with people think of me as only get one life enjoy it while your here
ive taken so much from people in school elementry and middle (school kids can be down right evil i tell ya) 
i like being furry it feels like i fit in somewhere to bad it took so long to find that out


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm pretty neutral. I don't wear a tail or ears, but such things aren't really available in adult sizes where I live. If my friends found out I'd shrug, laugh, and move on. I haven't actually denied it, but one of my friends is an avid /b/tard and said something about "fucking furfags", so I just laughed awkwardly and not-so-subtly changed topic.  I don't think he genuinely hates furries though, it's just... what /b/ has done to him.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say i'm a furry myself i enjoy the art mostly but my two friends who are furries are very open about it and quite public about it for example they wore tails when i went in town with them the other day


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't try to hide my furriness. I've drawn stuff with people sitting around me and I'm pretty sure they'll never know. Then again, nobody at school ever really gives a damn what I do, and I don't give a damn that they don't give a damn, etc.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont push the subject on to people. I wear dog collars in public... got tags wit my furry name on it, but unless someone asks... i dont push it. Its a small town here and i think im the only furry here.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't show it but if someone gets to know me they'll most likely find out somehow.
I prefer to avoid making it public though because people are stupidly judgmental majority of the time, especially if the last encyclopedia they saw was that of the dramatica kind.


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't go out telling everyone. I have shown people my art and they would ask about it. Only then would they find out. All my friends know that I am furry, and they could care less. My parents know what I draw, but they don't know about the fandom.


----------



## Keowolf (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm somewhat outgoing about being furry, but I know that there are times when it's best to keep the fact out-of-the-know of others.

I'm pretty certain that I will save up for a fursuit, though. It'd be a lot of fun to attend cons while in it, or to have for other occasions.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't really give a damn if people find out I'm a furry in real life. If they find out, so be it. I'm a furry and proud of it! ^^


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 9, 2008)

Lukar said:


> I don't really give a damn if people find out I'm a furry in real life. If they find out, so be it. I'm a furry and proud of it! ^^



Only, and best, way to be *high fives*


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lukar said:


> I don't really give a damn if people find out I'm a furry in real life. If they find out, so be it. I'm a furry and proud of it! ^^


amen brother amen to that.
im lookin for me a job now my self so i can go to the cons.
now i only need to imporve my taloring skills.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 10, 2008)

I draw furry characters and such in front of other people, and nobody really cares. If they were to ask me if I was a furry, I'd tell them, but I'm not the type to go around telling everyone about it, especially since I don't think anyone I know knows what a furry is anyway, and it'd be too much trouble.

Though there was a time where a Jr.Higher from my church asked "Why do you draw people with dog heads?", to which I promptly replied "because I'm a furry" because I knew it would confuse him.


----------



## CatSoup996 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm waaaaay secretive. My boyfriend of 2 years doesn't know. My brother, who's my best friend and I've spent 18 years of my life with him doesn't know... my parents don't know... I like to keep it on the DL. It's strictly something I do online in my spare time, when I'm alone. I'm not ashamed to say that I'm sort of embarrassed by it. *shrug* It's weird, you know? In all honesty. Also, a lot of my closest friends, and myself included are pretty big /b/tards. So I just try to keep it on the DL. I know they wouldn't care if they knew. They're cool, but it's just more fun being around them without that hanging over my head... especially on the fur threads.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 10, 2008)

CatSoup996 said:


> I like to keep it on the DL.



All I can think of is Detective Tutuola talking with a bunch of black men about "_keeping on the down low_". If you have no idea what I'm talking about, I slap you for not using your slang properly.

Also, you're from Lawrence. I know several furries out there. You should consider joining the KCFurry group.


----------



## CatSoup996 (Jun 10, 2008)

Haha. I do know what you're talking about! 

And I had no idea that there was a group. I may just do that! I have a Y! account. I'll check it out!


----------



## HTtheCB (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm rather neutral. I've yet to meet many furs in real life, but I'd joke around with the concept with them for fun and talk about various parts of the fandom. I really don't care if people figure me out, just as long as they don't sucker punch me, I don't really care if they respect it or not. A real friend wouldn't give a shit either way, you know?


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 10, 2008)

CatSoup996 said:


> Haha. I do know what you're talking about!
> 
> And I had no idea that there was a group. I may just do that! I have a Y! account. I'll check it out!



Tell 'em Piton sent you! ~
Also, for knowing my reference, you get 5 points. Can be redeemed for anything*. That should be pleasurable, right?


----------



## harry2110 (Jun 11, 2008)

I display it on the desktop of my laptop with my fursona.  I've also told a majority of my friends about it. I have also met some people that i didn't even tell about it but now i found that they were also a furry.  I've told alot of people because after I told my best friend about it telling other people wasn't as hard to do.


----------



## Travis Retriever (Jun 11, 2008)

Meh, I'm neutral, but leaning more towards private irl.
I don't ever mention furry.
HOWEVER, should anyone actually have the nerve (for whatever reason) to ask me if I'm a furry, I will be honest.
Outside of my main fursona being my AIM avatar, I don't have anything that really screams furry. :\


----------



## Merp (Jun 12, 2008)

Well My mate knows Im a furry (he isnt)...and a few of my friends and class mates either know or have figured that I am....hehe....I guess Im more neutral about it...I dont shout it out...but I dont mind telling people about it....


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jun 12, 2008)

My furry life is public, but its not drawn to attention. Ppl know I am a furry, and seem to not mind it. I dont act out in that manner, but I sort of do...Its complicated to describe how I live day by day lol


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 12, 2008)

it was cool, conventions got brought up at work to day and we started talking about comic con and anime cons and one of my friends said he really wanted to go to a con. I asked him what kind and he said he didn't care he just wanted to go one. So i was like how about a furry con  and he was like sure whats that. So i told him and he thinks it sounds like a blast. So now i have someone to go to a con with me XD.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't really mind if people know. I mean, I make sure to let them know I don't do the 'yiff' thing, but whatever. I feel like if someone doesn't like ALL of me, they don't have to be around me.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm open as hell about it. I like people to know I'm a furry as much as I want people to know I'm gay! why do you think I converted so many of my friends into liking yiff? XD I used to bring my zune to school and show my friends my favorite yiff pictures =^_^= most of them liked it (I could tell too XD)

besides, I fell like, maybe for those who don't know what furries are, or have no problem with them, I like to inform them about it, and hopefully have them join the furry fandom... I'm not like a Mormon who goes to peoples houses though X3


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 4, 2008)

looks like very few people are very public about their furryness


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 4, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm not like a Mormon who goes to peoples houses though X3



yes you are :O dont lie to the masses! ^^


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not terribly preoccupied with it if that's the question.


----------



## Zophia (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm pretty open about, I wear a collar at all times and such... Basically I behave the same IRL as I do online. I've been lucky enough to get hauled into the whole furry community by a RL friend, and there's quite a few furs around my social circles...
I drag my drawings around many places, and I used to sit around inn public and draw everything from dragons to hardcore furry porn - never really got any reactions. But everyone I know just accepts it.


----------



## Leonix (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm pretty neutral, I don't really bring it up, unless someone actually asks...


----------



## Chanticleer (Jul 4, 2008)

There's no voting button for "So firmly set in the closet Montressor might as well have personally bricked me in."


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 4, 2008)

Neutral. It's not something that's immediately obvious. I mean I wear some of my interests (literally) on my skin, but furry is something that I don't mention unless it comes up naturally.


----------



## Maikeru (Jul 4, 2008)

Neutral...  The only obvious thing I do is draw furry art (not of the adult kind, natch!) in public without much concern for what others might think.

It doesn't hurt, though, that "what others might think" generally seems to be that it's cute and harmless stuff.  It's surprising how few people are actually hostile to the art when you're face-to-face... most of the time you're greeted with either ambivalence or genuine interest!


----------



## Capurnica (Jul 4, 2008)

I put down neutral. I find there's a stigma around furs from either TV specials or those that ruin it for the rest of us. If someone decides to strike up a conversation about it, that's just fine, but I don't get out and scream it to the crowds.


----------



## Bull1t85 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm open about it, I've been so open about being Bi,(I've known for 6 years that I was but didn't come out till '05) that my Fursona is a part of who I am. I've only been one for 7 months thanks to a friend IRL, he started showing my furry yiff picts and I loved it, I kinda thought it was weird at first, but I got to like it! Now I've started to frequent the chat rooms, and convos with furries Just to get my YIFF fix XD.


----------



## Gobby (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not very public about being a furry, but then again I'm not going to deny it if someone asks me.  It's just another facet of me, though I don't display it in any way that is physically recognizable because I don't feel the need to go out of my way to inform the masses.

I've got to say that I've never really understood the notion of pride in any particular group as it tends to generate rifts between those who don't understand, but I'm not against the idea if it makes the individual feel happy.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 5, 2008)

Maikeru said:


> It doesn't hurt, though, that "what others might think" generally seems to be that it's cute and harmless stuff.  It's surprising how few people are actually hostile to the art when you're face-to-face... most of the time you're greeted with either ambivalence or genuine interest!



I noticed that as well. Ambivalence from friends, interest from strangers, ironically.

All pretty cool.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 5, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Besides wearing a con T-shirt occasionally, you would never guess that I was a furry if you met me in real life.
> 
> Some of my real life friends figured it out, and didn't care.
> 
> ...




Hahahaha, oh man. That's far more amusing than the usual CSI-influenced response.


As for myself, I'm a pretty private person overall, so naturally I'm not shoving my interest in furry in the public's eye. Around the house though I don't care if company sees my art (well, save for family members seeing the porn.. if they find it online by searching that'll be their own problem, but I'm not going to share it first, haha) or the few furry pictures I have hanging up in my work area. In short, pretty neutral about it.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 5, 2008)

PSH.  Like anyone in Toronto knows/cares what a furry is.  They're more concerned whether I'm one of those "otaku" freaks.  

Which of course I am. xD


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2008)

I keep this under raps  in  RL.   new to the internet thing really like it. finally have people to talk to about it.


----------



## tacticalsnake (Jul 5, 2008)

Well. 
I'm both public and private. I chose option number 2. 
You see, everyone I know knows I'm a furry. At least, if they know what that is. Otherwise they just think I'm way into animal people.  I got away with drawing only furries in my classes at the university since I didn't want to get yelled at for drawing things too anime if I drew a human.  (Well, except for exactly 2 projects, where I actually made the characters human. But that's out of every other project I'd done, so.)

I've been known to draw furry art (and porn) in public spaces. I don't really care who sees it. If I want to draw, I'm going to draw.  
Even though I know there's a stigma about it in the anime fandom, I don't even hide my furry works at anime conventions. I know there's people who don't mind and furries there at those cons, so I keep it out. :3

My parents know I'm a furry. Even if they think I go to _Fuzzy_ conventions. My friends all know. They better know.  I've even converted a few of them over to the fur-side. > 

On the other hand. 
If I feel it's inappropriate for someone to know, then I keep it all very hush hush. This mostly applies to me keeping it very secret what my handle is in relation to my real name.  Which probably is just sensible, really.


----------



## kidsune (Jul 5, 2008)

Back where i used to live, i knew a lot of friends back from school. Only a select few knew about me being furry/gay. Then Uni came around and I was a lot more open, but i still kept it kinda private. after i left Uni, though, the only real friends i had left were all furries themselves, so i was able to be a bit more free. Now that i've moved state, every single person i know here is a fur, and i can act and look the way i want without the fear of meeting someone i know at an awkward moment. So, atm, i'm very much a public fur. Wearing a collar in public and, when I get one again, a tail as well ^_^


----------



## Rayne (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not a public furry per-se, but I have no problem discussing it with someone else provided that they bring the subject up and I don't absolutely hate their guts.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 5, 2008)

People see that i draw furry, but they think it's rather something Cartoony x3


----------



## lafeel (Jul 5, 2008)

Pretty quiet about it, mostly due to the almost complete and utter lack of furry community around here.


----------



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

im private but i might go to an antho con and one of my friends is trying to get me in to fursuiting and my girl friend who is semi furry


----------



## Monarq (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm pretty private about it. Occasionally I'll quote something or throw some furry terms into conversation. No one ever picks up on it.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 19, 2008)

I am pretty private about being furry/scalie.  Apart from my many Godzilla, dinosaur or other little models on my desk, there are no other outward showings of it.  That's also another reason you won't see a mugshot of me on here - I believe in keeping my furry presence and real life completely unlinked.

That stems largely from an awareness of security and information concerns over the use of the Net to gather information about someone.  If anyone knew my real name and/or saw pictures of me related to being a fur, then the connection is made.  Not that it's a bad connection or anything, it's just that someone has now discovered something about me that I consider to be private and something that I would only be willing to share in person if I _knew_ them well and trusted them to know.

I also know that, like anything, it can also work against you.  If you're applying for a new job and the manager or HR person is the least bit tech-savvy, they're going to look you up on the Net, and if they find anything like you being a furry, it could work against you big time in getting employed.  I know, legally it should not matter, but employers really don't care about non-discrimination laws, and it doesn't take long to Google someone's name.

So, in the fandom, I share my art and stories willingly with everyone, but in real life, I share the furry side with a very select few.  Maybe I'm just getting paranoid in my old age.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm still debating on whether or not my parents know what "furries" is... xD lol


----------



## Lost (Jul 19, 2008)

All of my college buds know and that's only because they called me out after browsing my comp XP but after them its been easier to tell people who would care.


----------



## Sequester (Jul 19, 2008)

Eh... I wouldn't say I'm -public- about it but I don't aim to hide it either. I mean I don't go around telling people I'm a furry, but I draw furry stuff and wear certain furry accessories when I feel like it and just sort of act like myself, and if people ask about it, I won't hide it. My parents don't even know (or care) what furry is-- my mom sometimes refers to my "wanting to be a cat thing" but I've always been their oddball child so they're used to it by now.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 20, 2008)

I dont care if people find out that l am a furry as they normally dont care BUT a few friends love to howl at me now ^_^ (they not furries)


----------



## xiath (Jul 20, 2008)

hmm... idk now... is wearing a dog collar w/dogtag drawing particular attention to it? if not my original pull stands (ie, public but not bringing any particular attention to it)


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

If they catch/ask me, i'll tell. Otherwise they will never know.


----------



## FacelessScribe (Jul 20, 2008)

Whenever I have a chance to make a new friend or even my coworkers I tell them I am fuury. If they can not accpet that then they are not the type of people that I wish to know. I've even helped a few people find out that they were furry in the first place.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm pretty open about it, don't give a shit who knows.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 20, 2008)

Only my close friends and family really know. So I said rather private. I do run around the house in a tail sometimes, though =D

I actually don't like sharing my interests with strangers period. IRL, that is. People are way too judgmental, so I don't go around openly expressing any of my interests... It's not like they need to know, anyways. Online forums and stuff are different, though. Everybody here is gathered because they have a _common_ interest. So I don't have to worry about anybody shooting me down.

And yes, I know people always say "What does it matter what other people think?" Well, it doesn't necessarily matter at all. It's just, since I'm a senior in highschool, people can still get downright MEAN. I've had people be violent and persistently rude to me, for no other reason then they don't like how I look or something. I've just been burned too many times, and I've found the best way to avoid conflict is to stay completely neutral.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> And yes, I know people always say "What does it matter what other people think?" Well, it doesn't necessarily matter at all. It's just, since I'm a senior in highschool, people can still get downright MEAN. I've had people be violent and persistently rude to me, for no other reason then they don't like how I look or something. I've just been burned too many times, and I've found the best way to avoid conflict is to stay completely neutral.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Neutral. Common sense.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm private.  If one of my friends walks up to me and asks, "Hey, are you actually a furry?",  (it happens, since they've seen my art), I'm quick to say "Hellz no."  XD  But if another furry that I meet IRL figures it out (already happened three times; is there such a thing as furry radar?), I'm fine with it.  *shrugs.*


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm quite neutral I think... 
I mean, if people come over and see all the stuff lying around and are able to figure out the simple math: 'Loads of anthro drawings' + 'Me referring to myself as a fox' = 'Me being Furry' then I'm busted and I couldn't care less... (I'm sure three of my friends would know it if they knew about the term, furries are that common around here =P ) But I don't randomly bring it up in conversation or anything =P


----------



## Lucky_White (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't want people to be reminded of me every time they see an animal.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

More or less, they have found out.

A few of my mates found out snooping around my computer... and found the few gigs of yiff or clean art lying around.

Thing is, there aren't many furries (that I know of) that live around near me...


----------



## FacelessScribe (Jul 21, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm private.  If one of my friends walks up to me and asks, "Hey, are you actually a furry?",  (it happens, since they've seen my art), I'm quick to say "Hellz no."  XD  But if another furry that I meet IRL figures it out (already happened three times; is there such a thing as furry radar?), I'm fine with it.  *shrugs.*



not so much a furry radar, but the really keen furry can pick out a fellow furry due to body language, speech habits, and social interactions.

Or just the fact some of us walk like predatory animals.


----------



## StitchMeUp (Jul 21, 2008)

Im very public about being a furry. :3
I have sewn ears onto half my clothes, I have a collection of bunny ears I made, and Im even working on a fursuit.
People get the idea Im a furry right away.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm kind of a semi-private furry; if people find out, oh well! However, I try to keep it to myself and maybe others that are like me.


----------



## Canard (Jul 22, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> I'm quite neutral I think...
> I mean, if people come over and see all the stuff lying around and are able to figure out the simple math: 'Loads of anthro drawings' + 'Me referring to myself as a fox' = 'Me being Furry' then I'm busted and I couldn't care less... (I'm sure three of my friends would know it if they knew about the term, furries are that common around here =P ) But I don't randomly bring it up in conversation or anything =P



zomg en till


----------



## Snowden (Jul 22, 2008)

_I'm a private furry. Unless you add me on MSN/myspace/deviantArt and see my avatars and pictures. 
_


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 22, 2008)

_(I`m a rather private furry in RL.) well I don`t consider My self a furry sence I don`t have a fursuit, I like the art and sometimes I draw anthro, the only way someone figures is if they check my notebook and PC 
_


----------



## Pacific Island (Jul 22, 2008)

I am neutral, but I give out strong hints that I am. People see me drawing furries during class all the time. But then again if they ask me why I draw only animal people, I simply switch to anime or concept art of some scenery.

Versatility ftw


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 22, 2008)

Somewhere between the third and the fourth one. Sometimes I'll mention it in subtle ways but I won't be so direct with it.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2008)

I tend to not show it, but if the subject is brought up...


----------



## DreadPirateRoberts (Aug 1, 2008)

Im definitly very private about my interest in furry.  Especialy since I just got into it about 6 monthes ago.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont qualify since I aint fur. But please, get out of the closet. Stand up to fur hating fuckers!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 1, 2008)

It wouldn't be good for me, when everybody in my enivronment would know i'm a furry...
REALLY not good...

So i just hide it from the most ^^


----------



## Nargle (Aug 1, 2008)

Hanzo- Everything you say is funny, because your avatar makes it so. I can't ever read what you type without imagining Arnold Schwarzenegger exclaiming it with that expression on his face...

"GET OUT OF THE CLOSET! Rargh!"


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Aug 1, 2008)

If my friends find out, I'll say yes like its not a big deal or anything.

But I doubt they will since I don't draw during class and I'm not in an art class either.

If I do though, it won't matter because I go to a frickin awesome school (its public but it attracts lots of smart people... therefore its liberal ) I doubt anyone would make fun of me for it.


----------



## Sieneko (Aug 2, 2008)

Almost no one in RL knows, mostly because I never draw any attention at all to it. In fact, when a friend of mine found out she was _shocked_. She called me a "stealth fur". xD


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

My friends know I'm a furry and don't care at all, once I felt confertable with my furry side I could show it when ever I want and it hasn't made anyone I know think different of me.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, it's like I don't parade around going on about me train spotting habits. Still let people now I'm into It if they want to know. 
My brother is always making daft squirrel jokes, and no-one else even mentions it. It's like, who cares?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2008)

Makmakmob- What's a trainspotting habit?


----------



## runner (Aug 8, 2008)

if someone finds out idc, infact it would make explaning it to my family alot easyer. on the other hand if anyone in my school found out,no one would leave me alown and i already have 2 teachers that hate. So im trying to cover my tail and only leave hints here and there, for now.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2008)

Better hope they don't find the dark side first. XD


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 7, 2008)

hm, I'm sorta secretive about it, the closest things that would give anyone any clue would be if they payed _close_ attention to my doodles iv'e been doing in school and if they now what a furry is.


----------



## Mr.LEET (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not a fur, so none of those options apply to me...I'm just here because I know people on here...


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 7, 2008)

Quite private for me here. I would have chosen completely private, but I wear a collar in public with my fursona's name on the tag.. only if I'm with friends who know I'm a furry/are furries (yeah, two of my irl friends are furs. It's fairly awesome). When I'm on the computer at home, however, I always make sure to clear my history when I'm done with the computer, despite the fact that I'm the only one who uses it. My user area is password protected, there's a guest account for anybody who really needs to use the computer aswell. Oh, and whenever I leave the room, I always... ALWAYS lock the computer and turn the screen off. Plus my door is locked when I'm in here, along with a door stop to make sure nobody can barge on in. And if anybody comes in, the computer is locked.

Even if I don't have anything furry on the screen. I'm extreme when it comes to computer privacy. Nobody uses my user area because I have some yiff art in it.. and if I go to the bathroom and they stumble upon it.. well.. yeah. So basically I'll only make it apparent that I'm a furry if I'm with other furries in person..


----------



## Exedus (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm neutral I guess. I mean I would be alright if anyone found out, but I really would like to keep it private for now.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't keep it a secret. Probably because my hard drive isn't full of furry porn like some peoples' drives.
But I don't blare it to the world, either.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 11, 2008)

Neutral, but honest.  So far.  With a strong eye towards informaton security, particularly on the net.  A quick review of the thread shows that all the other open Canadian posters do too.  How curious.  

IRL, I'm an ambassador for my sport....one heavily stigmatized in Canada.   Being close to the slum that is Toronto, and its rabid so-called Mayor, I've learned about keeping an active, but anonymous profile.


----------



## Kazildarkeye (Oct 11, 2008)

I........ Don't know what to say.
Err... Some of my friends knows about it, and I do act a bit mmh... Different. You know.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 11, 2008)

My friends know I'm into furry art but I don't make it out to be a big deal or go around flaunting it. It's a part of me and I'm proud of who I am but I'm alot more than this one interest.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 11, 2008)

i wear a dog collar and howl at people but other then that im very private with it


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

If people find out I wont deny it, but im not going to flaunt my furriness around.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 11, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> I don't keep it a secret. Probably because my hard drive isn't full of furry porn like some peoples' drives.
> But I don't blare it to the world, either.


Keeping porn on your hard-drive isn't the smartest thing in the world, especially since I only have a 75 GB hard drive and 36 GB of it is Steam. Just save porn to your desktop in a zip folder and when you're done upload that to an uncensored photo album site, like Bayimg.

http://bayimg.com/

Outrageously helpful website. I use it as an all around image hosting site since Imageshack is horrible. It's fast, reliable and it allows you to tag images so you can find it later in the tag cloud.


----------



## mattprower08 (Oct 30, 2008)

i put rather private, i'm not into the furry porn or anything like that, but like most people, i'd rather not flaunt my furry side about, but keep it secret from those who will make a big deal out of it


----------



## FoothePanda (Oct 30, 2008)

I've only told my closest and dearest friends that I'm a furry. 3 of them are furries.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 30, 2008)

I keep it private in general. I know how close-minded people can get about furries, so I'd rather avoid social problems and just keep it for myself. Unless I'm talking to another furry where then I'll openly talk about it.


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> i wear a dog collar and howl at people but other then that im very private with it



How is that being private about it in the least bit?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2008)

I have drawings of it everywhere, and I plan to wear my tail to school when I get it.

Huzzah.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Uro said:


> How is that being private about it in the least bit?


 
Sarcasm.  Whoosh.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 30, 2008)

well, i very publicly wear my tiger ears and tail, and i very publicly draw anthropomorphic animals kind of a lot, but i don't really say "i'm a furry" to anyone. i don't know any furries in real life, and only a couple people i know know what furries are, and i they don't like/understand it.


----------



## Kano (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a public furry, I let everyone know who asks. I don't go around with a big ole sign on my forehead saying "Lookit me I'z a furreh!!" but I've been known to flaunt it a little bit whenever questioned or if it's brought up in conversation.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a completely private furry, much as I wish I could be public. Unfortunately, between being in a narrowminded Christian University as well as being in the middle of nowhere, all I'd be doing there is asking to be thrown out on the highway. In other circumstances? I'd keep quiet unless asked but then I'd be more than happy to share.


----------



## Uro (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sarcasm.  Whoosh.



Funny thing is....I don't think it is sarcasm...


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

I am quite private with furriness. IRL, I always will be the person everybody knows and so there's no need for me to tell everyone that I'm a furry. And if some people find out, meh, I ain't changing.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

Private, but if someone asks I'll tell.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 15, 2008)

if I had anything furry related to show in public, I would, otherwise, I guess I'm private furry. I'll gladly tell anyone who wants to know


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

Neutral I guess.

I'm not afraid to explain the furry fandom or my part in the fandom if someone asks.

But I don't go to a local Burger King dressed in a fursuit or ask random people if they like furry art.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

i don't go broadcasting it at all, but if ppl find out, who cares... i've been trying to tell a few of my close friends but i don't really know how to (and ironically, the safest place to tell them is over the 'net and then all i have is the blandness of text [i use gestures and voice fluxuations a LOT])


----------



## bozzles (Nov 15, 2008)

I occasionally wear my collar in public, but other than that, no.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 15, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I occasionally wear my collar in public, but other than that, no.


at least yours didn't have a chain like mine... I was pulled unbelievably many times by rendom people... that's why I don't wear mine anymore TT_TT


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 30, 2008)

I wear my collar on public and REALLY show my furriness off.

YAH! POST #300! THIS IS...


----------



## Tabr (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh ho, I definitely keep it to myself, especially around here!


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't go around making a big deal about things. I don't scream "Hey I'm a furry!" But I'm certainly far from private when able. I've worn cat ears, a collar, and a tail around for no reason. I recently got some paw gloves (nothing special or custom, they were $1 per glove at a Dollar Tree, lol) and have been meaning to make an appeal to my boss to allow them at work. xD I work at PetSmart, so I'm gonna try that wearing paws and the sexy jingle bell collar we have right now is "advertising" and "good for business". x3 I'm gonna get down SO fast, but still... xD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of voters.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 6, 2008)

Actually, when I'm with my friends, I make fun of furries.


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

Sort of new to the whole thing.

So pretty much sitting in the dark, at the back of some bizarre cupboard at the moment.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

im kinda neutral, if people find out then meh, if not i dont go around like screaming out "hey everyone im a furry!!1:


----------



## TifosiFox (Dec 6, 2008)

I am kind of private. I have a couple of close friends who now, but I keep it private for everyone else, including my family.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 6, 2008)

I am kinda private, only good friends of mine know about me, not even my family
But I do not give a fuck about people ranting about furry in the internet, no, I rant with them :O 
Self-Irony is so rare in our times


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Totally neutral. Sometimes my friends find out, sometimes they don't. Doesn't matter.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 6, 2008)

well i am pretty private about it. but i do hint to my best friends about it. like they said that furries were disgusting and i got into a big argument over it. I think after that they know =P


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 6, 2008)

TifosiFox said:


> I am kind of private. I have a couple of close friends who now, but I keep it private for everyone else, including my family.




This is EXACTLY how i am


----------



## Corto (Dec 7, 2008)

While I personally replied "private like it were the plague", I must say I am suprised by the amount of "I wear tails to the mall" and such replies. I don't even know how that is supposed to work, I'm sure that if I ever were to go to such public place looking like that I would last about 12 minutes before getting a fatal knife wound. It's nice to know people are more open minded in other places, I guess this is the same reason why it was such a shock to me when I actually saw gay people holding hands and kissing in public when I went to Europe.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont need to flaunt it...if someone finds out they find out, *shrugs*
but I try harder in MMOs...I DONT NEED TO BE HUNTED BY PLAYERS CAUSE I"M A FURRY.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm a rather private furry. I'm afraid of the negative attention that I would get from people finding out I was a furry. Not a soul outside of the interwebz knows about me being a furry.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 7, 2008)

I think I try most of the time not to bring unwanted attention upon myself,
but recently a friend of mine screenprinted a shirt that says just "Yiff." on it in big bold letters for me.

I think I enjoy alienating people in public...


----------



## Danale (Dec 7, 2008)

Being furry is like being a Trekkie. You're just a nerd really fond of some particular thing.

If I told my friends, "dude the Enterprise is the shit! K'TARRRLL!!" They'd prolly raise an eyebrow, but then we could go on with our lives as normal.

If I walked around with a furled brow and those bracelet thingies that Trekkies wear all the time, I probably wouldn't have friends anymore. 

Same thing with furries. I like cartoons and animals, and I like cartoon animals.

I draw cartoon animal art a lot, and if a friend sees it, they see it. I don't wear a furry costume or cat ears or pin a tail to my belt or anything.

Just like some guy who's really into math wouldn't walk around with a giant chalk board all the time working out equations. But ask him about the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow, boy are you in for a conversation.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Danale said:


> Being furry is like being a Trekkie. You're just a nerd really fond of some particular thing.
> 
> If I told my friends, "dude the Enterprise is the shit! K'TARRRLL!!" They'd prolly raise an eyebrow, but then we could go on with our lives as normal.
> 
> ...


 
Yes but furries have alot of negative stereotypes to them, especially after that one CSI episode >.>. I think if it weren't for all the stereotypes that are tied to being a furry, I might've told my friends that I was a furry a long time ago.


----------



## Danale (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yes but furries have alot of negative stereotypes to them, especially after that one CSI episode >.>. I think if it weren't for all the stereotypes that are tied to being a furry, I might've told my friends that I was a furry a long time ago.



I suppose, but I don't really use the term "furry" to begin with unless it comes up in the conversation. To me it's a pretty silly word, like saying, "Hey, friends, I thought you should know...I'm a care bear. It's true, I've been hiding it for years, but I can no longer deny that I am a care bear."

If someone who knows about the furry fandom angrily asked me about my art, I would just answer something like, "Yeah, I like cartoon animals, I guess furries too, but I don't draw porn." I think it's a per-person basis.

But wearing costumes in public as a means of personal identity, not just to entertain, is just all kinds of crazy. I have no problem with anyone walking the town in any kind of costume, even furry, if they're handing out balloons or putting on a show or somesuch. If they have a tail tied to their belt loop and get angry or defensive when people look at them funny...then dude, go home. Social norms aren't always meant to be broken.


----------



## Danale (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yes but furries have alot of negative stereotypes to them, especially after that one CSI episode >.>. I think if it weren't for all the stereotypes that are tied to being a furry, I might've told my friends that I was a furry a long time ago.



Also, most nerd subcultures have a negative stereotype. Whereas furries get the bad rep for being sexually deviant, most other nerds get the rep of being virgins or socially inept. I know "Revenge of the Nerds" is an old movie, but it kinda shows what I'm talking about.

A math geek wouldn't spout equations on a first date, and I don't think a furry would rave about the latest Disney movie either. Unless, in both cases, that was their ice breaker to determine if they'd get along with the person or not. :-/


----------



## Corto (Dec 7, 2008)

electmeking said:


> I think I enjoy alienating people in public...


Me too, but I do so by singing "My Sharona" at the top of my lungs whenever someone asks me anything. It's like an in-joke I took horribly beyond what could be considered normal. I used to do it in the mall but now they don't allow me to enter anymore (albeit for completely unrelated reasons).


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Danale said:


> Also, most nerd subcultures have a negative stereotype. Whereas furries get the bad rep for being sexually deviant, most other nerds get the rep of being virgins or socially inept. I know "Revenge of the Nerds" is an old movie, but it kinda shows what I'm talking about.
> 
> A math geek wouldn't spout equations on a first date, and I don't think a furry would rave about the latest Disney movie either. Unless, in both cases, that was their ice breaker to determine if they'd get along with the person or not. :-/


 
Hmmm, I suppose so. I'm not a big fan of disney movies so I'm safe there >D. BTW Revenge of the nerds is such a awesome movie. Just wish I could've seen all of it.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Not really. Recently more than anything.


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 7, 2008)

Because i have lot of enemy at school that will make sure that if they discover a humiliating fact against me, they will tell it to everyone, i can't talk about my interest,at all.

at least him not gay, that will really be a problem for me


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

ProgramFiles said:


> Because i have lot of enemy at school that will make sure that if they discover a humiliating fact against me, they will tell it to everyone, i can't talk about my interest,at all.
> 
> at least him not gay, that will really be a problem for me


 
Yeah that would suck if they did find that out about you. Just as long as you don't mention anything furry related, you will be fine. Apparently i've been a furry for a while but just didn't know it. That was a good way of keeping it a secret for all those years e_e.


----------



## k-clements (Dec 7, 2008)

I am private about many things, my sexuality, because I am afraid of people's reaction, any my furriness because it can be awkward.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Being a furry is the only thing private about me. Everything else would be considered relatively normal.


----------



## Skyfox1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm rather private here.  My family doesn't know I'm a furry and I prefer to keep it that way.  They are too close-minded about such things and pass judgments, form rumors, and draw their own conclusions without ever asking any questions to base such opinions from.  They're the same way about my naturism (nudism).  It's a perfectly wonderful lifestyle and there is nothing wrong with it, but they don't have the maturity to learn about it, let alone accept it.

With coworkers I keep my furry side private, but if somebody was to ask or figure it out I wouldn't deny it.  I'd like to answer their questions and talk about it if they want.  (That's at one job; at my second job I wear fur convention T-shirts but nobody has ever asked.).

With the rest of the world I don't really care if they know or not.  Outwardly I have a pawprint decal on my car's back window and I wear furry convention T-shirts out in public.  Ironically, nobody has ever once asked me what they are.

Skyfox


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 9, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Being a furry is the only thing private about me. Everything else would be considered relatively normal.



Same here.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm kind of private.  I could care less if people knew I was a fur.  Although I tend to keep my art pretty private when it comes to RL.


----------



## GameFox (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't really consider myself one. Just an artist.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 11, 2008)

I have no reason to keep being a furrie secret. I do not engage in anything that is to be ashamed of. Now that is not to say I shove "I'm a furrie" in people's faces all the time because I don't. Usually the only time people find out is when they talk about hobbies, ask about mine, I tell them I make Animal Costumes, and they get curious. 9 times out of 10 though they find it fascinating.

But...I do wear a collar when I go out. I also now own a hat from paw star with black ears on it. Black, to make it more subtle. It matches everything I own. Now sure I get a few strange looks here and there but I dress to please myself and no one else. Besides when it gets cold out that hat is damn comfy, and even the collar seems to somewhat help insulate my neck especially combined with the scarf I usually wear with it.

That doesn't change the amount of positive looks/remarks I get from people.

Especially "OMG! WHERE DID YOU GET THAT HAT I MUST HAVE ONE NOW!" Lawl, someone drove up to the van I was getting into, just to hop out and scream "Where did you get that hat?" and they proceeded to write down the name of the website.

In any case when it comes to being a furrie while a few things I do wear hint at it, I pull it together so it works well. Beyond that though I do feel that the conversation and talk of being furrie has a time and a place. So only bring it up when really appropriate. You know though, with one place wanting us to volunteer in costume during special events and another thinking about asking us to come preform with them, I'd have to say being a furrie and a costumer has it's merits.


----------



## ~Andromeda~ (Dec 18, 2008)

I just be myself. Online I flaunt it, everyone who knows me knows I'm a furry. Offline I don't care if anyone knows or not. If they ask, I say yes. End of story.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, I am certainly not private about being a furry IRL.  I'm wearing a furry con shirt to work this moment~  have a furry paw bumper sticker on my car~ and when I get my fursuit, plan on wearing it to work next halloween   However, it's not something that comes up in daily conversation.  If someone asks me about it I will answer their questions, but I never bring it up voluntarily and don't draw any more attention to myself than need be.  All my friends and family know of my being a furry, and when meeting new friends telling them of my hobbies is an important aspect of them getting to know me.  I don't keep secrets like that.


----------



## LoC (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's just say I'm used to keeping secrets.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm largely private about being a fur, but I'm hoping having a close furry friend will help make it more palatable to my friends & workplace when I do finally come out to them.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Neutral I guess.

I really don't care if anyone knows or not. It's not like it's some big secret that's totally "hush-hush". If someone asks why I'm always drawing wolves or animal people I simply say " 'Cause I feel like it" which is perfectly true.

I don't wear my tail around much though but that's less to do with furriness and more to do with annoying chavs yelling at anyone who's not a chav.  -.-
I get enough weird looks on my own and enough jeers for wearing gothic stuff to bother making it worse. D<


----------



## Kuro-chan (Dec 20, 2008)

I am extremely private. I have friends who go to /b/.


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 20, 2008)

Very private here. I'm extremely shy about it, and the only person I've told is one of my school friends. A lot of people would probably find me weird if they knew I was a furry


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 29, 2008)

If i "Came out" as a Furry fan/Fur, i would be crucified by some of my social circles and congratulated by others, so i just opt to keep it online... would love to sneak to some convention some day but i would wig out if i was there alone w/o anyone else i didnt know in person.


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 29, 2008)

if any1 here knew me in reality, you'd figured I would hate furries if i ever met one.  My personality is very misleading (my poor friends lol)


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

Kuro-chan said:


> I am extremely private. I have friends who go to /b/.



Lol, that must suck... Imagine one day getting a torrent of spam from ignorent /b/tards because your friend thought it would be funny to post your info -.-..


Anyways I'm about as open with it as I am about my sexuality, which is pretty open. I was recently at a boxing day party in furry makeup (GREAT conversation starter) and not too many people were really weirded out. It's not like I walk down the street in a fursuit, but yeah... all my friends know.


----------



## Doug (Dec 29, 2008)

Kuro-chan said:


> I am extremely private. I have friends who go to /b/.


^ That. He once asked me "Are you a furfag?". I said "lolno".


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 29, 2008)

me and my friend still troll /b/ a little (well i dont) and he knows im furry, we joke around he calls me a furfag i call him a wowfag


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 29, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> me and my friend still troll /b/ a little (well i dont) and he knows im furry, we joke around he calls me a furfag i call him a wowfag


Something wrong with being both?


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 29, 2008)

I say im a furry online but in the general population, i know ridicule and slander will be brought to me and if not that then the people who consider you as "brothers"

Not only that but im too cheap to own a fursuit and untalented to draw so my secret is safe unless someone looks at my clean or dirty picture archives.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

I had my info posted in /b/ once but it wasn't thattt bad..

Most /b/tards are like 12 year olds. I got a couple calls going "haha furfag u lost the game!!11 omg mudkipz lol"


----------



## ArgetFaol (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm neutral. If people figure it out, good for them. I don't go around advertising it, but also I couldn't care less what the general public think of me as they don't know me and most likely will never see me more than once or twice on the street or in a bar, ever. My family I don't tell many things to so meh. I have told a couple of my closer, more open, friends and had no issues though.


----------



## wolfmagik (Dec 29, 2008)

i told my good friend and bandmate that i was a furry. this was his reply:

"You're a furry? ...GET the fuck outta my house! Just kidding, dude, its cool, different strokes for different folks."


----------



## wishmaster_ein (Dec 30, 2008)

I prefer to keep it to myself cause I honestly don't care. On top of that, I don't much of an identity yet when it comes to furriness.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 30, 2008)

I keep it very secret, but not as secret as I _could_, because there's still a little part of me that wants to have everyone figure it out, though there's a larger part that would rather that not happen. It's a give-and-take relationship with myself.


----------



## Kayote (Dec 30, 2008)

Moderately private. A few people figure it out, but I really don't make a big deal about it.


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

I never thought it was much of a deal, being a furry or not.


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 30, 2008)

_I'm kind of neutral... If people figure it out, fine, but I'm not going to make a big deal about it.

_This. I really don't see a reason to advertise it, but if confronted I do not think I would deny it.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 30, 2008)

People at all jobs have known what I am and what I do on the weekends. All have seen me IN SUIT! Yet they still don't know. SO I guess they won't know.
   ONe asked "how do I know people from all over the US?". I had to tell him (while his GF was giving me funny looks for wearing a choke chain)".
    That public enough? I don't care if people know. WHat will they do? Look at me funny or fire me? FIre me and I have class action lawsuit. The I will be rich and buy nice fursuit. The end.


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm rather private. The fear of what other people would think pushes me to keep it quiet. Even if I didn't have to worry about others, I still wouldn't flaunt it or anything.


----------



## Kurama17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Me, I really don't care what people say, that's why I make sure they know it, and that I'm proud of it.


----------



## OCAdam (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm one of them neutralites, but I'm starting to go a bit more open about it... or rather I am trying to.... slowly. I have converted a few peeps to furries I think... but besides my closer friends, the general populace doesn't know.

Fun facts: my other best friend wears cat ears and sometimes a tail, and yet! she's not a furry, she's more anime loving than anything else! She is pretty open with me about letting us both talk about a lot of stuff though... but a lot of girls I'm friends with are that way with me it seems. Yay for me!


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm actually very private about being a furry -- so much so that when you look at me, you wouldn't expect that I'd be into it. I have told my close friends that I am one, but that's as far as I go. I'm not ashamed of being a furry, but compared to everything else I do in my life, I don't want to be known simply as a furry.


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'm very private about it. I probably don't mention it around anyone except someone I know wouldn't mind, or was one.


----------



## NiChan (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm only really open about it with my best friend - she doesn't seem to have anything against it, which is nice. ^_^


----------



## breakmyheartcomics (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd have to say private. I'm a total perv...and yes I'm a girl, that's not odd, and I really like the open sexualitly. So I don't want people ot know how big of a perv I am. I mean, Ya...whatever. Lol


----------



## Iido The Eevee (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol everyone knows I'm an Eevee, online and offline


----------



## Range (Jan 1, 2009)

*I'm neutral. Only people I told were my friends, and that was when I was coming out about being Bi. Everyone else has sorta put it together or caught me when I slip up and mention it. I usually don't talk about being a furry much, unless somehow the conversation steers that way from someone else.​*​​​


----------



## anjila (Jan 1, 2009)

There's really nothing for me to be private about. I draw animal people, I'm part of a website dedicated to animal people, and I have friends that have that same interest in these animal people. :B My whole family knows that and has no problem with it.


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm neutral.


----------



## AlphaShadow (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't really care for what people say about me anymore, I let people find out things like this on their own.


----------



## MagicWhiteLady (Jan 1, 2009)

I'ma very private person in general... 
Only really close peopel know aobut my animufag/furry/dollcollecting/anyothercrazyshitIdo-ness 

Online I tend to be much more open... guess it's one of those cases of anonimity...? but Even thoguth I do buisness online sometimes (If I'm trading/selling doll parts or art)  I do act acordingly...  and I don't hink online or off you hould have an excuss for disrespectful behavior... but if you can feel more confidant or free online then that's really cool...


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm kind of on the fence now.


----------



## Time Bandit (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm pretty much in the closet.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm very private about it. If anyone ever found out it would be the end of the world


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

I am a furry in private mainly, only people I know online know I'm a furry.  And I kind of know what would happen if I even mentioned something about the furry community around my parents.  Last time when I let my parents know I like anime, my mom Googled anime, and then asked me if I still liked it for a few years later (I think she asked a few times over three  or four years).  So, if I told them, my mom would go search on Google for furry, see all those porn images, get all exasperated by it and then confront me on it.


----------



## IanCC (Jan 2, 2009)

XD
I don't mind people knowing
but there are nearly zero people here knows what is furry :lol:


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll draw furries in real life, and talk about them to only two of my friends, but that's about it. Don't flaunt it, don't hide it. It's not like I'm coming out of the closet or anything. It's just an art-related hobby *shrug*


----------



## Defiant (Jan 3, 2009)

Hell , if they don't know yet about me , they will never know.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Depends on the person. If I'm with another furry you can't get me to shut up about furries once you get me started. But if I'm with non-furs, I don't hide it, but it's not like I'm going yell "HAY IM A FURRIE" at them until they get it. It's just a hobby, nothing more. Though most of my friends have seen my fursuit, or me at a fur con, etc.


----------



## haynari (Jan 5, 2009)

I tried making it really public. doesnt really work when all people are drunk that you try to tell. then they forgot passed out and i went and played bass.


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 5, 2009)

Private. I've got enough bullshit to deal with.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 5, 2009)

Haynari , almost sounds familiar.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2009)

I try to keep my furry status as private as possible, as well as the fact that I'm gay.

I'm doing a terrible job of it. ~_~


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Life is too short to live with secrets. Besides, if people know you're gay/bi and a furry, then there's a bigger chances people with the same _interests_ as you will approach you..


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't wanna be labelled as more of a freak than I already am. Plus, I definately can't have my parents find out.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I don't wanna be labelled as more of a freak than I already am. Plus, I definately can't have my parents find out.



Screw parents


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> Screw parents


Yeah, I kinda don't wanna be kicked out of my house, or have to pay for college myself.


----------



## CalicoKitteh (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm pretty private about it IRL only 2 people know about it, my boyfriend and a close friend of mine. I got teased and made fun of enough as it is as a child

But many of my friends on the internet know of it...though on some sites I kind of have to keep it on the down lo *cough*Gaiaonline*cough*


----------



## Defiant (Jan 5, 2009)

FUck it , be who you are , or don't be. If you are furry , then make it so others can tell. ARe you afraid to tell people you are a furry? AFread to mention you are gay?


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Defiant said:


> FUck it , be who you are , or don't be. If you are furry , then make it so others can tell. ARe you afraid to tell people you are a furry? AFread to mention you are gay?



Agreed. If you aren't yourself, you'll end up miserable.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2009)

Defiant said:


> FUck it , be who you are , or don't be. If you are furry , then make it so others can tell. ARe you afraid to tell people you are a furry? AFread to mention you are gay?


I am who I am. Even if people in real life knew those facts, I most likely would not act differently than I already do. Also, there is nothing positive I can gain from telling the people around me that I am a furry/gay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2009)

Though I don't participate in the things that gives furries a bad rep but I pretty much keep to myself about it, being a furry is of little importance to show to people especially since they don't understand or know what they are.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 6, 2009)

I keep it to myself. I really don't need that kind of attention brought to me.


----------



## Sam (Jan 6, 2009)

I go to work, school and chill. I don't really see the point of bringing it up, unless I'm with my buddy who I met on the net as well. We hang out and chill, but honestly, I think the furry side me I guess can be left outta the picture. 

My mom knows, and I got loads of questions from that, but besides that eh.. It doesn't matter, it's not everyday y'know, where someone comes up, and asks you if you are furry. 

I voted that I'm open with it, however, I don't flaunt it, wear foxtails ( though my buddy and I conspiredabout getting license plates that said "yiffme" once upon a time. xD ) or any furry... 'apparel' I dunno, minds a haze when it comes to public situations.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm rather open about my furryness. Every shirt in my closet has a wolf on it, may be normal but I wear a rainbow bracelet and a necklace with a wolf head, and beads with the same pattern on it. Thats when it gets rather obvious.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 7, 2009)

As stated , be it or don't be. Thats how I live this shitty life. SHow it or kill it! Are or are not? Are you?


----------



## Ralliron (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I am a furry but not openly and definetly not alone, however if I became exposed I probaly wouldent give a $4!+.


----------



## hlfb (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not open about my private life at all, and I am very ok with it.  It doesn't bother me, I don't look at it as a secret.

I wear many hats.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 8, 2009)

Public, but only so far as wearing furry badges and accessories, and costume parts for conventions. I'm a proud catboi, but I don't overdo it. :3


----------



## Defiant (Jan 9, 2009)

I can disrupt a store meeting by wearing my fursuit feet to a store meeting. They still don't get it.


----------



## shieldswulf (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide my furriness? You kidding? given yea...i dont go to the extremes, people would think im crazy xD. Ive been known to growl at certain people who make me mad or get on my nerves. Ive also been known to go out and howl at the moon or on nights i just feel like getting out some emotion, though...now i have to go to a new place. people kept calling to the pound saying there was a wild dog loose in the park howling and stirring the dogs in the neighborhood. meh. 
my howl isnt perfect but its kind of spine tingling, and seems to get the attention of other canines.  people ask me if im a furry and ill gladly tell them yes. if i could i would go to the conventions and go out and buy or make myself a suit.


----------



## Monhare (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm neutral leaning way towards private.  I don't care if people find out, but I don't really want them to, so I try to hide it.  Of course, my best friend knows, my girlfriend knows, and one of my girlfriend's girlfriends knows.  I also tend to randomly meow, growl, and hiss (even though my fursona is more of a fox).

There is a lot more hiding than I let on, though, but that goes deeper in ways I'm not prepared to explain.


----------



## zusefur (Jan 10, 2009)

well I'm very open about being a furry and don't care who cares nose about it....lol


----------



## Swordsman_02 (Jan 10, 2009)

I voted neutral...
I mean, I don't wear a fursuit everywhere I go, but I do wear a dog collar.
If people know, they know. 
Strangely, the real world seems to handle furry better then the cyber world.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 10, 2009)

Defiant said:


> FUck it , be who you are , or don't be. If you are furry , then make it so others can tell. ARe you afraid to tell people you are a furry? AFread to mention you are gay?


easier said then done


----------



## Defiant (Jan 11, 2009)

True. I posted that in a bad state of mind. I don't go around yelling what I am. But there are some clues. But if wearing my fursuit to both places of work on halloween doesn't say it , then they will never get it.
  I'm not afraid to be an offensive @$$hole if provoked.  I am who I am. It's easier to be me than try to be something I am not just to please others. 
  I don't preach , but I don't hide. Thats about it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had a fox tail sewn to my bag for a few years now, and no-one's ever said anything.

Only very recently I realised I'm happier not caring what the strangers on the street think about me, and tested it by wearing my footpaws to Tesco.
People loved them! A woman in the car park was waving and laughing and a nice man pointed me out to his daughter, who also laughed.

A group of kids loved my fursuit, though I haven't been in public in it nearly enough.

No-one has ever asked WHY or if I'm furry, in fact the only people who have been negative were a group of chavs and my friend, who acts like everyone will be freaked and somehow think she is "different" too.

Meh.


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

Between neutral and public.

Yep.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 12, 2009)

Its not that I feel ashamed or anything its just how ignorant  people can act when they see a furry. People in my town would chase me with torches or something I said anything.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

Meh, I'm a bit towards neutral now. Still, I don't go running around telling everyone that I'm a furry, that's attention that I just don't need.


----------



## KaneKisaragi (Jan 13, 2009)

I consider it fun to be open about it. You don't need to go and flaunt it, being a show-off and a nuisance is a bad thing (for any member of any fandom or subculture really). But, generally, if people are even the slightest bit open minded about it, it can be fun to be "openly furry." Someday, for instance, I'd love to wear a fursuit to work for Halloween.

I would consider myself lucky, in that I live in en environment that isn't as judgmental as some. Considering some of the stories I've heard of certain parts of the country, I wouldn't be nearly as open about it if I lived there instead of here


----------



## Aurali (Jan 13, 2009)

I lived with 8 other furries in my life.. what do you think?


----------



## Riptor (Jan 13, 2009)

Extremely private. I've never told anyone about my furry traits in real life, and only a couple of people online about them.


----------



## Baidn (Apr 5, 2009)

Im kinda on the fence, if sexuallity comes up in a conversation i tell people i am a furry.  My opinion has always been and remains that it is one integral part of who i am.  I am a furry but thats not all that i am.


----------



## The Wave (Apr 5, 2009)

Extremely private. Man, people are already bashing me for having a wolf background on my laptop desktop! And that's a fucking stupid, small thing, what if they knew about my furiness?


----------



## Lurker (Apr 5, 2009)

Kinda in between 3 and 4. I haven't really told anyone about it IRL, and I might not for quite a while. Rather shy about that kinda stuff. I don't really do anything that would make someone guess at it, either, so... =/


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 5, 2009)

neutral all the way, i wear a collar but that is it except on halloween where i dress up as a cat, perhaps this year i will try to put together a tiger suit of some sort, but i could care less, in fact if any one finds out they will either shun me more or think i am totally awsome, thats how my school rolls.


----------



## Catte (Apr 5, 2009)

If someone asks, I tell them. I'm not really all about hiding things that much.

... Might be one of the reasons my RL friends are all weirdos.

I used to wear a tail around, but, eh. Too much for where I live, too many stupid people. XD


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm pretty neutral. 
I mean only the people close to me know that I'm a furry. 
Some of them don't even really understand it all that well XD.


----------



## Antimony (Apr 5, 2009)

Neutral, leaning towards private. My family would go mental if they knew, and then I'd have to calm them all down, and my grandparents (who don't realise I'm an Atheist) would probably have a letter sent to the Pope to have me excommunicated. And my friends might lock up their cats 

But if anyone else finds out, whatever.


----------



## Fiver (Apr 5, 2009)

Not secret: I draw and like drawings of animals/animal-people.

Secret: There's an online community that does the same thing.

Voted 3.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 5, 2009)

For my part, I'm leaning to being a public furry in the real life domain (between the poll's first two options).  This is mainly due to me wanting to expand the furry fandom here in Puerto Rico (click here if you're interested), & because I'm a fairly extroverted & really honest person.  Sure, I moderate my behavior accordingly to circumstances, so I don't appear "shocking" to non-furry people, or due to formal enviroments.

I'm considering to actually hang out at some local malls in a complete home-made fursuit (I haven't found any laws in Puerto Rico that forbid publicly appearing disguised in public, other than more severe penalties if you commit some kind of crime).  And so far, the opinion I've got from other poeple about the furry fandom here in Puerto Rico (based on what I've told them) have been positive enough like to start expressing my furriness.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't care if people know, but I'm not going to go tell everybody like its something important. 



Baidn said:


> Im kinda on the fence, if sexuallity comes up in a conversation i tell people i am a furry.  My opinion has always been and remains that it is one integral part of who i am.  I am a furry but thats not all that i am.


What does furry have to do with sexuality?


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 5, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I don't care if people know, but I'm not going to go tell everybody like its something important.
> 
> 
> What does furry have to do with sexuality?


The problem is that many non-furries are stereotyped against the furry fandom because its sexual part is much too visible & ranted about by mass media.  Besides, I would consider finding other people who may want to enjoy sex the same way one does is rather positive.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 5, 2009)

I keep my furryness private. I don't feel anyone needs to know irl.


----------



## Henk86 (Apr 5, 2009)

Kinda Neutral really. Not bothered at all if someone found out, if someone asked I wouldn't deny it.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 5, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> The problem is that many non-furries are stereotyped against the furry fandom because its sexual part is much too visible & ranted about by mass media.  Besides, I would consider finding other people who may want to enjoy sex the same way one does is rather positive.



Yes, and the comment that I quoted is only going to add to that negative stereotype. If you people don't want that stereotype, don't say "furry" every time the topic of sex comes up.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 6, 2009)

Whoa! Didn't notice this 2 year old topic was brought back from the dead!

Still neutral by the way.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Whoa! Didn't notice this 2 year old topic was brought back from the dead!
> 
> Still neutral by the way.



Yeah I don't really care either way . But I appreciate people who know furry for what it really is.


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm quite private about it at this moment of time however I would like to be more open about it, the thing I fear is my friends reactions to it. They can be annoying sometimes.

When I move to college I'll be open about it more when introducing myself to new people and who knows? It's up to the person to like/not like me, it doesn't exactly bother me.

As I said, I only fear my current friends reaction to it, and if they would ignore on that basis which I would not want. D:


----------



## Vekke (Apr 9, 2009)

Defiant said:


> FUck it , be who you are , or don't be. If you are furry , then make it so others can tell. ARe you afraid to tell people you are a furry? AFread to mention you are gay?



why would you use furry to be your all-encompassing definition? I hope there is more to you than the fact that you like animal-headed people!!

I am gay but i do not go around telling people unless it comes up. I'm not going to deny it but I am also not going to run around "making it so everyone knows" because frankly I just don't give a fuck. It is not my one defining feature.

and with furry it's even worse because drawing hot wolf on wolf action is something you choose to do, :|


----------



## Salrith (Apr 9, 2009)

If someone flat out asks me, I'm not exactly going to go "What do you mean NO oh my god NO how dare you mention it NO what are you crazy or something NO...!", but I'm not going to run around rubbing people's faces in the fact that I'm furry, anymore than I will because I'm gay.
It's like running up to someone and telling them you have sex or something -- it's not like it's their business, or that they even want to know. (I mean, they might, but on average I mean }:=8P)


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 9, 2009)

I wear my collar everywhere I go, and sometimes my EuroFurence T-shirt, but I'm not going out telling everyone I'm a furry or something, just things for others in the know to recognize me by, already met 2 furries in my city that way. :v


----------



## Salrith (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmm, that's not a bad way to do it, Were... maybe I should invest in something like that hehehe.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Apr 10, 2009)

I have nothing to hide, I draw furry artwork and adult themed furry shit. If people bring it up as an issue, they can fuck off.


----------



## lowlow64 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm starting to get more open about it. :>


----------



## Defiant (Apr 10, 2009)

Open up about it or stop being one. Whats so hard about admitting to being a furry? Most don't even know we exist from what I have seen. ANd they HAVE seen me in fursuit!


----------



## Vekke (Apr 10, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Open up about it or stop being one. Whats so hard about admitting to being a furry? Most don't even know we exist from what I have seen. ANd they HAVE seen me in fursuit!



And I ask again: why the fuck does the world need to know what you do for fun? why does it have to define who you are?


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 10, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Open up about it or stop being one. Whats so hard about admitting to being a furry? Most don't even know we exist from what I have seen. ANd they HAVE seen me in fursuit!


 The fact that half the world just thinks we're all sex crazed maniacs that are into beastiality?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 11, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Open up about it or stop being one. Whats so hard about admitting to being a furry? Most don't even know we exist from what I have seen. ANd they HAVE seen me in fursuit!



Ok WHY does anyone HAVE to open up abaout?,  it aint like we are gay or anything. "need" to tell everyone. what i do in my own time is MY facking bussiness, no one elses. It isn't  that i am scared to admit to being a furrie, i just really do not see why anyone needs to. Heck if i had guests over and they saw something on my computer furry related (like my desktop background) and they asked about it, then i would tell them.



Jashwa said:


> The fact that half the world just thinks we're all sex crazed maniacs that are into beastiality?



Defiant stated most do not know we even exist, so how can "half" the world think we are sex crazed maniacs that are into beastiality? I would put my last doller down that 99% of the population in my town wouldn't know a furrie if it jumped up and bit them on the ass. 

I wouldn't go as far to say "half" the world think we are sex crazed maniacs, just a minority do, and personaly, the only people who i have met to ever say we are into beastiality are trolls, who make fun of us anyway.


----------



## JakXT (Apr 11, 2009)

I am neutral. :3


----------



## Dexiro (Apr 11, 2009)

i'm open about being furry, but i don't exactly go running down the street shouting it

i do wear a collar all the time though, and i have a habit of biting things/people ^^
if someone asks i'll probably tell them


----------



## Shindo (Apr 11, 2009)

im very private about it because im a new furry, but once my friends know i will probably stop caring about what people think about me.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Defiant stated most do not know we even exist, so how can "half" the world think we are sex crazed maniacs that are into beastiality? I would put my last doller down that 99% of the population in my town wouldn't know a furrie if it jumped up and bit them on the ass.
> 
> I wouldn't go as far to say "half" the world think we are sex crazed maniacs, just a minority do, and personaly, the only people who i have met to ever say we are into beastiality are trolls, who make fun of us anyway.


It's called an exaggeration, dude.  Do you really think that I'd think that 3 billion plus people would know what a furry is, especially with most of those being located in poor areas of China?


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm secretive about it around school but most of the time i don't care, it's not like i run around barking or howling ALL the time...tho i do sometimes (at my house).


----------



## RyanWulf (Apr 11, 2009)

heh, I'm really secretive about it irl, I would like to be more open about it, but most
of...well... all of my friends are anti-furry so I doubt that telling them I'm one is really a
good idea.


----------



## Hackfox (Apr 11, 2009)

Private fox is private :3 I prefer to keep my biz on the low...Saves you the ever curious friends from googleing furries and finding yiff, then crying about rule 34


----------



## Coug (Apr 11, 2009)

I can say that I'm open furry,willing to explain why I do like animal headed people,animals,etc.
but I just don't shout it loud.
why would I have to,no one cares after all.

It's much like 'I like oranges' to me.
I like oranges,I wouldn't mind someone discover that I like oranges.
but I won't go telling people 'hey I like oranges!' and stuff. no one cares about that I like oranges.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 11, 2009)

i care that you like oranges


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 11, 2009)

I told a friend of mine I was furry yesterday. He looked at me funny, and said, "... that sounds cool!" Hopefully I can get him on the forums. I can think of 5 people that know in RL.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 11, 2009)

Nevermind. I am further reminded of why I don't like this place and why I don't like calling myself a furry sometimes.
   Maybe it's something I do? I drink a lot. Maybe others would like to drink with me. Maybe others would like to be a furry to? See the connection there? Maybe if I mention I like to autocross race and run my truck through the mud. Maybe I can make other friends by mentioning what I do in my free time?
   Get it yet? Probably not.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 11, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Nevermind. I am further reminded of why I don't like this place and why I don't like calling myself a furry sometimes.
> Maybe it's something I do? I drink a lot. Maybe others would like to drink with me. Maybe others would like to be a furry to? See the connection there? Maybe if I mention I like to autocross race and run my truck through the mud. Maybe I can make other friends by mentioning what I do in my free time?
> Get it yet? Probably not.


you're right I'm lost!


----------



## Vekke (Apr 12, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Nevermind. I am further reminded of why I don't like this place and why I don't like calling myself a furry sometimes.
> Maybe it's something I do? I drink a lot. Maybe others would like to drink with me. Maybe others would like to be a furry to? See the connection there? Maybe if I mention I like to autocross race and run my truck through the mud. Maybe I can make other friends by mentioning what I do in my free time?
> Get it yet? Probably not.



you have the fury of a furry


----------



## Chronic (Apr 12, 2009)

A mix of both. The guys at work know about it and they're cool. They just told me not to yiff someone wear a tail on patrol.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 12, 2009)

Chronic said:


> A mix of both. The guys at work know about it and they're cool. They just told me not to yiff someone wear a tail on patrol.


lol I should wear a tail to rehearsals at the El Paso Youth Symphony! Or at the office of the electric company!


----------



## Coug (Apr 12, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i care that you like oranges


okay
care to get me some oranges?


----------



## iFurryLuv (Oct 23, 2011)

i dont tell ANYBODYunless they talk about it first my friends have seen small parts of some drawings but not anything too furry


----------



## Kapherdel (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm just starting to expose my furriness to the public by doing things like wearing my tail or ears around in public.  I used to keep it online, and online only, but I've really wanted to express myself in public by showing it without screaming it.  I don't do it for the attention, simply because I like my tail and ears. :V


----------



## Ames (Oct 23, 2011)

The necros.

Why won't they stop


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2011)

meh, furries are furries, it's not like coming out as gay or anything, if someone says 'HEY YOU'RE A FURRY' i just go 'yeah dats right' and get on with life, to be honest most people who don't go online much don't even know what furries _are_â€‹ so yeah


----------



## Aetius (Oct 23, 2011)

It's a hobby, and I keep hobbies to myself.

(Somebody explain to me how the fuck newfags keep on making 1+ year(s) necros?)


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Two-thousand, motherfuckin' nine. Really?! (Bumped for posting moderators' attention to Old Yeller this thread for good.)

Learn to make a damn new thread.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 24, 2011)

I try to shut up about it but people eventually find ou-

WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE HERE. I SMELL NECRO.


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

It reeks of death here...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2011)

Everybody I know knows that I'm a furry...

Wait what the hell is that smell?
It's the night of the undead thread.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, hey guys, thanks for letting the mods know this was a necro.

Oh, wait, you didn't!


----------

